# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2011



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

Vai descendo pequenos degraus a temperatura...4,0ºC por agora...e como sempre a humidade em sentido inverso...


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2011 às 01:14)

0.4ºC
86% humidade
quase a raspar nos 0 ja


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2011 às 07:15)

00h20:


> Fevereiro, um mês curto mas cheio de poder. Veremos que trazes para nos.
> Até agora trazes o frio de Janeiro.
> 
> Céu limpo e vento fraco.
> *3.4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2011 às 07:17)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Mínima: 1.2ºC
Temperatura Actual: *1.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo 1,2º, com uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Por aqui também uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2011 às 09:12)

bom dia
a geada aqui é moderada a fraca
ainda em negativos com -0.1ºC


----------



## DMartins (1 Fev 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *-0.1º*

Actual: *+3.9º*

Céu Limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2011 às 11:18)

Bom dia,
por aqui noite gelada, com muita geada.
Minima de *-2.5ºC*


----------



## aikkoset (1 Fev 2011 às 11:45)

Bom dia
Temp. min -0.4
Temp. actual 9.8
Dia agradável com céu limpo, nos locais mais sombrios a geada ainda não derreteu!


----------



## aikkoset (1 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Boas noite a todos
Por cá 3.8ºC, parece que não vamos ter uma noite tão fria como a anterior!
Já agora onde anda o Pessoal


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Por aqui a mínima como é habitual pelas 8h17min...*1,8ºC*...
Hoje a temperatura começa a  cair mais cedo...actuais 4,5ºC...será a última noite bem fresca a meu ver...


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

Boas noites, 

noite bastante fresca, 4.4ºc actuais ( mínima *1.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *10.2 ºc* )

Vento ESE:3 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.2 hpa

Humidade: 75 %



Alguma geada fraca hoje de manhã, em especial em superfícies relvadas e carros...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2011 às 23:17)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas noite a todos
> ...parece que *não* vamos ter uma noite tão fria como a anterior!
> Já agora onde anda o Pessoal



Boa noite a todos

Esta noite promete ser ainda mais fria...até ver!

O pessoal depois do _*"neva que não neva"*_ de há dias agora relaxa um pouco. A *não* emoção que teve por ver a *não* nevar leva a este estado de espírito tão típico do PORTUGA. Parece que vamos ganhar o euromilhões e depois sai-nos a terminação...

----------------------

Bem...continuando a _lenga-lenga_, dou conhecimento do céu limpo que aqui vai (nada de novo) e do vento fraco de NNE (nada de novo).
A geada da última noite foi moderada e a esta hora também já temos geada moderada instalada.

*Tmín: -3,6ºC
Tmáx: 9,4ºC

Tactual: -1,0ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Pressão: 1030 hPa (o temível AA veio visitar-nos!)*

P.S.: na hora passada atingi a pressão máxima registada na minha estação - 1031 hPa


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pressão: 1030 hPa (o temível AA veio visitar-nos!)



Por aqui já nos 1032,2hPa


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

como sempre o nosso amigo Aristocrata lidera sempre o litoral norte hehe
no entanto tambem estou com uns frescos 0.9ºC
rumo aos negativos mais uma noite


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

Com um "monstrinho" destes aqui em cima de nós, e com uma situação tão estável como esta, temos de facto uma noite boa para inversões interessantes.
Zonas como o interior do litoral norte, os vales do interior de Trás-os-Montes, zona de Leiria-Alcobaça, interior da península de Setúbal e zona de Aljezur, vão concerteza ter mínimas bem baixas.

Chama-se a isto a desforra dos "baixos"...já que não neva faz frio!

*Tactual: -1,6ºC (a baixar...)
Hr: 81%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

*4.0ºc*  neste momento, desce bem!


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2011 às 23:44)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura desce e vamos ver se não atingimos campos negativos. 
Actualmente, estão: *3.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2011 às 23:46)

Continua  descida: *3.8ºc * actuais,

Humidade: 79 %

Vento nulo

"Cheira-me" que amanhã de manhã vamos ter um nevoeiro gelado a vir de Leste....


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

Fogo...alguém me explica...aqui subiu até aos 4,8ºC e nos outros locais a descer bem?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Fogo...alguém me explica...aqui subiu até aos 4,8ºC e nos outros locais a descer bem?



É normal que isso aconteça. Por vezes basta o vento, mesmo fraco ou ligeira brisa, para que momentaneamente a temperatura suba.
Aqui há pouco aconteceu o mesmo: dos -1,7ºC subiu até -0,9ºC no espaço de poucos minutos.

*Tactual: -1,8ºC
Pressão: 1031 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> É normal que isso aconteça. Por vezes basta o vento, mesmo fraco ou ligeira brisa, para que momentaneamente a temperatura suba.
> Aqui há pouco aconteceu o mesmo: dos -1,7ºC subiu até -0,9ºC no espaço de poucos minutos.
> 
> *Tactual: -1,8ºC
> Pressão: 1031 hPa*



Mas estranho o João Soares um pouco mais a sul...e o Snifa um pouco mais a SE não serem influenciados em nada...e aqui lá se vai a mínima...baixou mais um pouco...actual 4,0ºC...


----------



## 1337 (2 Fev 2011 às 00:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mas estranho o João Soares um pouco mais a sul...e o Snifa um pouco mais a SE não serem influenciados em nada...e aqui lá se vai a mínima...baixou mais um pouco...actual 4,0ºC...



podes descansar mario
á bocado quando postei tinha 0.9ºC
algo fez de repente a temperatura subir para uns actuais 2.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2011 às 00:21)

Continua a descer,* 3.5 ºc *actuais, boa mínima em perspectiva para esta madrugada, assim se mantenha a tendência de  descida... talvez chegue aos 0 graus ou lá muito perto...

vento ESE: 3 Km/h 

Humidade 82 %

Pressão: 1031.4 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2011 às 00:29)

1337 disse:


> podes descansar mario
> á bocado quando postei tinha 0.9ºC
> algo fez de repente a temperatura subir para uns actuais 2.4ºC



Depois de descer até aos 3,8ºC em 5minutos subiu até aos 4,4ºC...hoje a coisa está indefinida...


----------



## 1337 (2 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> Depois de descer até aos 3,8ºC em 5minutos subiu até aos 4,4ºC...hoje a coisa está indefinida...



a quem o dizes
volta a descida
actual 1.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2011 às 01:06)

E volta a descer até aos 4,2ºc...em tantas horas que faltam até aos primeiros raios de sol...parece-me difícil prever se haverá negativas ou positivas


----------



## Veterano (2 Fev 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Manhã com geada fraca a moderada por Rio Tinto, para já com 1,2º.

  Vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Fev 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
mais uma mínima bem gelada por aqui* -3.8ºC*


----------



## aikkoset (2 Fev 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia!
Por aqui céu limpo com 10.3 de temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

Hoje a mínima foi um pouco mais alta que na outra noite mas ainda assim baixinha...
Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE.
Chama-se a isto estabilidade ANTI-CICLÓNICA. Foram muitas horas em que o nosso amigo *AA* parou nos 1031 hPa.

*Tmín: -3,2ºC (07.37h)

Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 30%
Pressão: 1030 hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Bom fim de tarde

Tivemos uma subida ligeira da máxima. Um dia bastante agradável mas ainda a lembrar que o inverno anda por aí...
O foguetes anunciavam ao longo da tarde as festividades a Nossa Senhora das Candeias e a S. Brás.
Como o ditado diz que *"se vires Nossa Senhora das Candeias a sorrir está o inverno para vir"*, é melhor aproveitar estas benesses do bom tempo. O senhor inverno irá certamente mostrar que ele manda e que só mais lá para a frente é que a senhora primavera terá o seu espaço

*Tmín: -3,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 4,9ºC
Hr: 58%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1030 hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 1,8ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1032 hPa (!)*


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Muitas Boas Noites! 

A temperatura mínima foi mais alta que as noites anteriores, ficando-se pelos *2.6ºC*.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *6.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2011 às 23:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado,algumas nuvens altas..

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 6.4ºc  ( mínima *1.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.9ºc* ) ( boa amplitude térmica)

variação temperatura actual : *-1.4 ºc* /hora

Vento:ESE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.4 hpa (variação *+0.1 hpa*/hora )

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2011 às 04:47)

Olá! Boa noite a todos...

Na madrugada de ontem estive entre as 4h e as 5h da manhã a analisar a influencia da direcção e intensidade do vento na subida e descida da temperatura e na humidade relativa....

As conclusões são as seguintes:

a) Com vento do quadrante de este particamente nulo temos uma descida rápida da temperatura e diminuição lenta da humidade relativa.

b) Com vento do quadrante de este fraco/moderado temos uma subida da teperatura e uma descida rápida da humidade relativa.

c) Com vento do quadrante de oeste nulo a fraco temos uma descida da temperatura muito lenta e uma subida da humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2011 às 07:34)

Bom Dia! 

Hoje, a mínima foi "elevada" sendo de *5.1ºC*.

Algumas nuvens no horizonte com uma bela tonalidade avermelhada devido ao raiar do sol.
Temperatura Actual: *5.6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã com 3,2º em Rio Tinto, sem geada, algumas nuvens altas a oriente, vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Fev 2011 às 15:08)

Boa tarde
Dia agradável com céu limpo,vento fraco e 15.2 de temperatura


----------



## Johnny (3 Fev 2011 às 16:17)

Aqui por Braga, grande amplitude térmica registada...

Tá um dia/tarde primaveril!! 

16º/17º


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Bom fim de tarde

Mais um dia de padrão "anti-ciclónico"
Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco.

*Tmín: -0,4ºC
Tmáx. 14,0ºC

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 59%
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1033 hPa (máx. de 1034hPa!)*


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

boas
por aqui uma minima de 1ºC e uma máxima de 17,5ºC 
mas que variações


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2011 às 18:28)

Esta madrugada não tão fria como as anteriores, mesmo assim mínima de 4,4ºC...daqui para a frente as perspectivas serão outras, com precipitação no horizonte


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Esperamos pela mudança mas até lá temos BOM TEMPO.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

*Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 83%
ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1034 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, temperatura agradável durante a tarde.

Dados actuais:

temp: 8.7 ºc ( mínima *3.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.3ºc* )

Vento NNE 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1033.3 hpa

Humidade: 81%


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2011 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Neste momento algum nevoeiro, temperatura actual 4.9ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
por aqui céu praticamente limpo e *3.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2011 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.3 ºc* 

Neste momento:

Temp: 3.8 ºc 

Vento NE :7 Km/h

Pressão:1034.1 hpa

Humidade: 87 %

Bastante neblina em algumas zonas.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2011 às 08:05)

Não tenho dados objectivos para reportar, mas bastante neblina aqui bem perto do HSJ...


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã com bastante orvalho/geada no eixo Matosinhos/Rio Tinto, pela A4, com 3,3º em Rio Tinto.

  Por esta zona não paira nevoeiro, apenas uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## aikkoset (4 Fev 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Por cá a temperatura min. chegou aos 3.5ºC, actual 4.6ºC com céu limpo!


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia,
manhã com bastante nevoeiro por aqui...que entretanto
já se dissipou.
A temperatura mínima foi de *-2,0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Aqui o sol vai alto e aqueceu bastante, chegou aos 14,1ºC...sigo com 13,9ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2011 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

Céu geralmente limpo mas com neblina sempre presente.
Vento fraco variável.

A salientar o "MONSTRO" que tem de seu nome *AA* - o nosso querido e por vezes mal-amado anticiclone está com toda a sua pujança e os valores de pressão tem sido muito elevados. Ao final da manhã estacionou nos *1037 hPa* durante 4 horas. É o meu recorde desde que tenho a estação

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 40%
Pressão: 1034 hPa*


----------



## aikkoset (4 Fev 2011 às 17:53)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui uma tarde quase Primaveril com 17.8ºC de max. e a neblina a ocidente a propocionar um bonito Pôr-do-sol


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

Mais um dia de calmaria, com vento fraco, muito sol, temperatura diurna a ultrapassar os 14º.


----------



## Marcos André (4 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

boa noite
hoje deparei.me com uma coisa no minimo não muito comum, o registo do pluviometro marcava 0.2mm. será possivel que o orvalho tenha sido assim tanto???? ou será um erro da estação???
Mais um dia da sol a maxima em Barrô foi de 17ºC, e minima de 2ºC
pouco vento ou nenhum como agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se sem nuvens mas há formação de bancos de nevoeiro dispersos.
O vento é fraco de N.

*Tactual: 2,1ºC
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão. 1036 hPa
Vento médio actual: 4,7 km\h*



Marcos André disse:


> ...hoje deparei.me com uma coisa no minimo não muito comum, o registo do pluviometro marcava 0.2mm. será possivel que o orvalho tenha sido assim tanto???? ou será um erro da estação???


É possível a acumulação de precipitação em situações de formação de orvalho - esta noite parece ter sido uma boa noite para a formação do dito orvalho em boas quantidades.


----------



## Marcos André (5 Fev 2011 às 01:58)

hoje à noite sem ocorrer qualquer tipo de precipitação a estrada esta molhada
muito, muito nevoeiro neste momento


----------



## aikkoset (5 Fev 2011 às 10:55)

Bom dia!
Uma noite parecida com a anterior min. 3.2º e actual 10.2º, há a destacar o orvalho que se formou durante a noite


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Fev 2011 às 20:27)

Com a noite a humidade volta a aproximar-se de valores perto dos 90%...actuais 88% com 8,8ºC...


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Dia magnífico para trabalhos agrícolas (foi o meu caso), até deu para uma boa suadeira, ao sol e sem vento.

  Cheirou a Primavera adiantada.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite

O dia apresentou-se com alguma nebulosidade alta mas esteve até muito agradável; pela tarde aqueceu o suficiente para nos lembrar a primavera...
O vento esteve sempre fraco.

*Ah Veterano*, assim, sim...trabalhos braçais na agricultura
O tempo esteve de facto bom para isso. Já durante a semana aproveitei para realizar algumas limpezas aqui no terreno pois o sol ajudou.

Que venha agora a chuva pois é tempo dela. Depois que venha espaçada na Primavera como é habitual...

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 14,9ºC

Tactual: 2,4ºC
Hr: 84%
Ponto condensação: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,9 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2011 às 02:00)

Uma neblina jeitosa lá fora...5,8ºC e humidade nos 89%...esta tudo molhado lá fora...Amanhã lá vou eu para a serra da Estrela à tarde...


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2011 às 16:12)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem, às 08h, na Estação de Gaia (Devezas), os carros tinham uma fina camada de gelo do orvalho que caia durante a noite.
Pelo termómetro do Urbano do Porto, marcava 4ºC naquela zona.

Nevoeiro cerrado de Paramos até Ovar.
Já em Aveiro, está fresco às 09h, no entanto, a tarde apresentou-se quente com uma leve brisa.

---

Esta noite, os carros estavam novamente cheios de orvalho. Se uma pessoa ficar parada um tempo desabrigada, fica com a rua molhada. 

---

Deve ser a 1ª vez este ano que uma estação do Litoral Norte atinge os 20ºC (corrigem-me se estou em erro).
Cabeceiras de Basto, às 15h, marcava *20.1ºC*.

---

Por Canidelo, céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.
Temperatura Actual: *14.5ºC*

Já não chove há 19 dias...


----------



## aikkoset (6 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!
Por cá a temperatura max. quase chegou ao 20º mas 19.3º já não foi mau
actual 9.7.


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Facto a registar, a pressão atmosférica muito elevada, à volta dos 1035 hPa, marcava a minha rudimentar estação na Madalena, com HR nos 50% e temperatura (à sombra), a não ultrapassar os 14º

  Ao sol, a loiça era outra, sensação de calor potenciada pela quase ausência de vento, pelo peso do possante anticiclone sobre as nossa cabeças.


----------



## jorginhop (6 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Sou novo por aqui 

Neste momento, aqui céu limpo, *6.2ºC*. Para o IM que previa uma mínima de 6 graus para o Porto, parece que vai descer além disso como tem acontecido quase todos os dias até agora!


----------



## Marcos André (6 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

um dia primaveril
em Barrô a temperatura chegou aos 21ºC
Na praia o tempo estava semelhante quase não havia vento. se o mar me tivesse deixado pescar teria sido um dia em grande.
(Força veterano nos trabalhos agricolas, daqui por três quatro meses começo a semear a minha colecção de aboboras, mas entretanto vou semeando outras coisas.)
A temp minima foi de 2ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

jorginhop disse:


> Sou novo por aqui
> 
> Neste momento, aqui céu limpo, *6.2ºC*. Para o IM que previa uma mínima de 6 graus para o Porto, parece que vai descer além disso como tem acontecido quase todos os dias até agora!



Seja bem-vindo ao fórum!
De que zona de Gaia és?

Por Canidelo, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
A temperatura ainda está alta encontrando-se nos *8.4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

jorginhop disse:


> Sou novo por aqui



Bem vindo aqui a este cantinho. Quantos mais melhor e contamos com os teus dados.

-------

Dia agradável e solarengo. Vento fraco a aumentar a sensação "primaveril".

Depois de mais uma noite com mínimas *abaixo de 0 graus* - já vou com 9 noites consecutivas com os termómetros nos negativos - mais uma noite fresca; vamos ver se dá para ser a 10ª

*Tmín: -0,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,4ºC

Tactual: 2,0ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto condensação: -0,2ºC
Pressão: 1026,8 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

Boas noites!

mais um dia de sol com céu geralmente  limpo, temperatura primaveril durante a tarde!

*Dados actuais
*
temp:7.4ºc ( mínima *3.8 ºc *) ( máxima *16.1 ºc* )

Vento: ENE 3 Km/h

Pressão:1026.6 hpa

Humidade: 76 %


----------



## jorginhop (7 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

João Soares disse:


> Seja bem-vindo ao fórum!
> De que zona de Gaia és?
> 
> Por Canidelo, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
> A temperatura ainda está alta encontrando-se nos *8.4ºC*



Moro perto do Arrábida Shopping  Aqui está semelhante nas condições atmosféricas, e a temperatura está estável relativamente há pouco, 6.1ºC neste momento


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2011 às 07:15)

Bom Dia!



jorginhop disse:


> Moro perto do Arrábida Shopping  Aqui está semelhante nas condições atmosféricas, e a temperatura está estável relativamente há pouco, 6.1ºC neste momento



Costumo andar, várias vezes, por essa zona. 

A temperatura actual é de *5.9ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Parece que virá chuva


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Para já, muito sol, algumas nuvens sobre o mar.

  Por Rio Tinto, geada fraca com 4,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (7 Fev 2011 às 12:11)

Boa tarde!
Por cá 14.2 de temperatura e a subir, céu limpo e sem vento


----------



## jorginhop (7 Fev 2011 às 15:46)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pois, estamos mesmo aqui um ao lado do outro praticamente  Já reparei que és da minha idade, eheh =)

Hoje tive exame de manhã, por isso não passei por aqui a deixar o 'testemunho' mas a mínima registada foi 3,9ºC aqui 

Agora, 14.5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2011 às 17:19)

Boa tarde

A madrugada ainda foi fresquinha com mais uma mínima negativa - já são 10 noites de mínima abaixo de zero...

De manhã ainda céu geralmente limpo e o sol a brilhar intensamente. Agora pela tarde, e com o aparecimento de nebulosidade alta, a sensação já não foi tão agradável como nos últimos dias - o sol já mais tímido prenunciava a chegada de uma frente de fraca actividade que nos dará amanhã (IM):

"Previsão para 3ª Feira, 8 de Fevereiro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas até
final da manhã nas regiões do interior.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (15 a 30 km/h) no litoral Norte e Centro, em especial a
partir da tarde, e moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde no litoral oeste, em especial no
Minho e Douro Litoral para o fim do dia..." - o costume!

*Tmín: -0,3ºC
Tmáx: 14,3ºC

Tactual: 11,3ºC 
Hr: 61%
Pressão: 1022,7 hPa
Vento médio actual: 3,2 km\h de S*


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

jorginhop disse:


> Pois, estamos mesmo aqui um ao lado do outro praticamente  Já reparei que és da minha idade, eheh =)



Sim, é relativamente perto. Uns 2 km's mais para o interior.
Por Canidelo, a mínima foi de *5.1ºC*

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura: *11.5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Boa noite

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento calmo.

*
Tactual: 4,4ºC 
Hr: 87%
Ponto condensação: 2,2ºC
Pressão: 1023,7 hPa
*


----------



## jorginhop (7 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

Por aqui, o céu está maioritariamente nublado, com bastante neblina e vento fraco.

Temperatura máxima hoje: *14.5ºC*
Temperatura actual: *8.1ºC*

Por hoje, já não passo cá mais! Até amanhã!


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu limpo mas com aumento de nebulosidade ao fim da tarde ( nebulosidade alta) neste momento é possível ver que o céu continua nublado por nuvens altas, alguns bancos densos de neblina vão-se formando...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 8.9 ºc ( mínima *3.7 ºc *) ( máxima *15.3 ºc* ) 

Vento SE 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.8 hpa

Humidade:92 %


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
As superfícies já estão bem molhadinhas do orvalho que _se faz sentir._ 
Temperatura Actual: *9.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2011 às 00:11)

Boa noite
Muito nevoeiro, temperatura actual 8ºC.


----------



## jorginhop (8 Fev 2011 às 07:16)

Bom dia!

Afinal,as nuvens desapareceram, pelo menos por enquanto.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, temperatura de 5.4C, que é a mínima registada durante esta noite.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2011 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *8.5ºC*.
A mínima foi de 7.0ºC


----------



## aikkoset (8 Fev 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
Por cá 8.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Manhã de grande orvalhada, com 7,8º, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Fi (8 Fev 2011 às 11:10)

Bom dia...
Céu completamente encoberto. Vento fraco de sudeste e temperatura actual de 14ºC.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2011 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã cinzenta e fresca.
Começou a chover embora fraco. Desde o dia 19.Janeiro que não caia uma pinga.


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2011 às 14:09)

Por Rio Tinto caem umas pingas, que para já só servem para sujar os carros...


----------



## vinc7e (8 Fev 2011 às 16:58)

Por Braga também vai chovendo...com pouca intensidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 17:02)

Chegado mesmo agora da Serra da Estrela onde passei os dias...por lá bem mais frio...mínimas ainda negativas, e quando de lá sai por volta das 14h estava ainda sol, com 15,1ºC...Desde Sever do Vouga até perto de São João da Madeira apanhei ainda umas pingas e aqui tudo encoberto, tendo já caído umas pingas ao final da manhã...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 19:29)

Temperatura bem alta ainda...actuais 14,6ºC...caem umas pingas de vez em quando nas sem acumular nada...o vento esse apresenta rajadas bem fortes já...37,4km/h ainda há dois minutos do quadrante este...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2011 às 20:07)

Alguem está com atenção ao novo Radar MeteoGalicia, alguem já tem um feed back do seu comportamento?


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 20:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguem está com atenção ao novo Radar MeteoGalicia, alguem já tem um feed back do seu comportamento?



Aqui não passou nada de relevo...


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

Boa Noite!

A tarde de pingas e de vento moderado.
Agora, chove e o vento sopra também moderado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Boas notícias nos dão do litoral: a chuva ainda é uma realidade.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO mas é um "ar de chuva".
O céu está agora encoberto.
De madrugada o céu esteve parcialmente nublado com bancos de nevoeiro constantes. De manhã o céu esteve muito nublado, com algumas abertas. De tarde a precipitação deu-se por volta das 16h mas ainda sem acumulação no pluviómetro (resolução de 1 mm!).

Finalmente acabaram-se as mínimas negativas (Oooh!) Foram 10 noites consecutivas de mínimas abaixo de zero (13 das últimas 15 noites). Não tem sido um outono-inverno com muitas noites de geada - a média de noites de geada para aqui é de cerca de 60 por ano (uns anos mais, outros menos)

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,9ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 64%
Ponto condensação: 5,3ºC
Pressão: 1017,6 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,8 km\h de SSE
Rajada máxima horária: 21,2 km\h de SSO*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2011 às 21:12)

Boa noite

Por aqui não chove de momento, no entanto durante a tarde já caíram umas pingas
Venha de lá essa chuva, que mesmo sendo pouca, já dá para "matar" as saudades.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Começou a chover razoavelmente para acumular...0,5mm para já...temperatura essa muito alta ainda, 13,3ºC...


----------



## aikkoset (8 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Boa noite!
Por aqui começou agora a cair as primeiras gotas, temp actual 13.6


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2011 às 21:25)

boa noite
3.5 mm ate agora
penso que esse radar estará certo


----------



## jorginhop (8 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

Por aqui, chuva também já caiu bastante e continua muito vento!

Tempraetura actual: *13.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2011 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

ora aí estão as primeiras chuvas deste mês de Fevereiro ...sigo com *2.0 mm *acumulados, começou a chover mais intensamente  sensivelmente há uns 40 minutos...durante o dia apenas umas pingas esporádicas sem acumulação.

Dados actuais:

temp: 11.0 ºc ( mínima *4.4ºc* ) ( máxima *13.6ºc* )

Vento SSW 30 Km/h ( máximo *48 Km/h* de S  às 21:05 h)

Pressão: 1018.4 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Chuva moderada e contínua neste momento.


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

4.1 mm
chove fraco do momento
o vento aumentou de intensidade
10.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

Que saudades que tinha de uma noite de chuva!
Sigo com os meus primeiros *4 mm* de Fevereiro.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2011 às 23:33)

Continua a chuva, agora fraca, *4.6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jorginhop (9 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Mesmo, já fazia alguma falta também esta chuvinha! 

Por aqui, agora não chove, mas continua vento e promete mais chuva durante a noite.

Temperatura actual: *12.4ºC*


Boa noite a todos e até amanhã!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2011 às 02:42)

Primeiras acumulações do mês de Fevereiro...até às 24h de ontem acumulei 6,1mm...mais do que esperava para ser sincero...
A noite segue húmida, vão caindo pequenos aguaceiros...


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Chuviscos pelo Grande Porto, temperatura em alta (13,2º), céu encoberto.


----------



## aikkoset (9 Fev 2011 às 12:38)

Boa tarde!
Temperatura actual 15.3 com céu nublado e vento fraco de sul, parece que a precipitação ficou-se mais junto a orla costeira


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2011 às 18:04)

Boas Tardes! 

Ontem, o acumulado foi de *6 mm*.

Durante a noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros muito fracos que acumularam apenas *1 mm*.

Dia aborrecido, sempre com nuvens e poucas vezes o sol apareceu.
Por volta das 17h, ainda caíram umas pingas que apenas sarapintaram os chão.


----------



## jorginhop (9 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Olá! 

Por aqui, neste momento *14.4ºC*.

Temperatura mínima: 10.6ºC
Temperatura máxima: 17.8ºC


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

E assim termina este dia, ou seja, o meu carro negro parece uma zebra, com as pingas enlamedadas que caíram durante o dia.

  Temperatura máxima a rondar os 16º, enfim, um Inverno nada à moda antiga...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva fraca (em especial durante a madrugada)

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.4 ºc ( mínima *9.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.6ºc* )

Vento SE :6 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa

Humidade: 78 %

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Dia com céu muito nublado.
A minha estação já vem a caminho, que saudades de registar dados.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Por aqui noite agradavel 14.3C com rajadas medias de 20Km/h de SE


----------



## 1337 (10 Fev 2011 às 00:11)

11.0ºC
o acumulado foi de apenas 7 mm em 24 h
tudo calmo por aqui agora


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2011 às 08:55)

Manhã calma, com algum sol e 13,7º, vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (10 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Boa tarde!
Por cá temperatura agradável 17.5º com o céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sul


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2011 às 17:46)

Bom fim de tarde

O dia foi progressivamente ficando sem nebulosidade - actualmente o céu está limpo.
O vento soprou geralmente fraco mas por vezes esteve moderado de S\SO.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,1ºC

Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 62%
Ponto condensação: 5,2ºC
Pressão: 1019,6 hPa
Vento médio actual: 2,2 km\h de SO*


----------



## PauloSR (10 Fev 2011 às 18:13)

Boa tarde a todos,

Antes de mais, lamento a minha ausência neste forum, ao nivel de participação  é obvio que durante o dia, por diversas vezes dou o "salto" ate aqui 



Aristocrata disse:


> O dia foi progressivamente ficando sem nebulosidade - actualmente o céu está limpo.



O relato do Aristocrata encaixa-se na perfeição para o dia de hoje, na Póvoa de Lanhoso  Nem mais nem menos 

Infelizmente, não posso reportar dados 

Continuação a todos, bom resto de dia


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

ThaZouk disse:


> ...Antes de mais, lamento a minha ausência neste forum...


Paciência...apesar de todos gostarmos deste espaço há alturas em que por diversos motivos não podemos escrever aqui. Por vezes é mesmo dar uma olhada rápida apenas
---------------------------
Para aqueles mais desatentos, o dia de hoje parecia levar a crer que teríamos dias de sol pela frente. Mas não será isso que iremos ter; a chuva e mesmo a descida de temperatura será já uma realidade nesta 6ª feira.

Por aqui entretanto foi aparecendo alguma nebulosidade do tipo médio\alto.
O vento permanece calmo.

*Tactual: 5,3ºC (Tmín do dia)
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: 4ºC
Pressão: 1020,6 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2011 às 22:53)

Boas noites, 

dia sem chuva, céu com algumas nuvens diminuindo ao longo do dia.

Dados actuais:

temp: 10.8 ºc ( mínima* 9.7ºc *) ( máximo *15.7ºc* )

Vento SSE 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa

Humidade:80 %

Amanhã a chuva deverá regressar, com a passagem de uma frente, já bem visível no satélite:


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2011 às 09:18)

Bom dia. A frente ainda não chegou ao litoral norte, para já muito sol, vento fraco e 10,6º.


----------



## aikkoset (11 Fev 2011 às 12:18)

Boa tarde!
Por cá 16.3ºc de temp. vento moderado de sul e já se vê a nebulosidade a ocidente


----------



## 1337 (11 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

mas que diferença
de manha ceu limpo com temperaturas muito agradaveis
agora ao inicio da tarde o vento aumentou de intensidade e começa a chover neste momento   aqui vem ela


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2011 às 15:11)

Boas.

Manhã de sol, temperaturas de Primavera.

*Tarde com:*
-*14º*
-Chuva 
-Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2011 às 15:14)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã com céu pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus que cobriam o céu. O vento sempre a soprar moderado constantemente.
Agora, eis que chove.


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Chove forte em Canidelo!


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2011 às 16:41)

João Soares disse:


> Chove forte em Canidelo!



E continua!
*10 mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

As 16.00h a EMA de Viana do Castelo ja levava 11,2mm acumulados no dia de hoje


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2011 às 17:09)

Parou de chover à 5 minutos atrás!
Acmulou *14 mm* 
Não contava com tanto.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2011 às 17:28)

Boas tardes, 

muita chuva por aqui, destaque para a brutal carga de água entre as 16:40/55 em que cairam *11 mm* de chuva torrencial...

Acumulado até ao momento: *15.5 mm* e aproxima-se muito escuro de W/SW..

Zonas alagadas no campo da constituição e em algumas zonas ali do Marquês.

nas traseiras de minha casa há momentos:


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

Boa foto, Snifa, que demonstra a quantidade de chuva que caiu em tão pouco tempo.

Continua a chover, embora fraco. Mas a quantidade de precipitado continua a aumentar. *17 mm*


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

João Soares disse:


> Parou de chover à 5 minutos atrás!
> Acmulou *14 mm*
> Não contava com tanto.



  Também fiquei admirado, João, o início do dia foi de Primavera solarenta.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva forte tudo muito mais calmo, céu nublado sem chuva.

Dados actuais:

temp: 9.5 ºc ( mínima *6.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.6 ºc* ) 

Vento NNW 4Km/h ( máximo *53 Km/h* de SSW  às 11:55 h)

Pressão: 1021.5 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Precipitação desde as 0 horas: *16.5 mm* ( *11 mm* cairam em cerca de 15 minutos )


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite

O dia começou com sol, quase primaveril. Já aqui foi dito mas volto a frisar - parecia um dia qualquer de primavera tal era o brilho do sol e a amenidade das temperaturas a meio da manhã.
Mas eis que chega o início da tarde com o vento moderado a dar a sensação de um dia outonal e em que rapidamente o sol deu lugar às nuvens cinzentas - rapidamente a chuva fez a sua aparição...
Por agora o céu está praticamente encoberto e o vento é fraco\calmo.

Parece que afinal o Fevereiro vai trazer alguma animação - já não era sem tempo! Estamos mal habituados aqui no nosso cantinho, e um mês de Fevereiro sem animação é um desgosto...

*Tmín: 1,7ºC (fresquinho...)
Tmáx: 15,3ºC
Precipitação: 9,4 mm
Rain rate máximo: 8,84 mm\h

Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 8,9ºC
Pressão: 1021,7 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

De volta às lides domésticas, quem diz meteorológicas...aqui num dia de trabalho bem extenso observei uma boa rega na parte da tarde...aqui apenas acumulados 10,9mm desde as 0h, nada mau mesmo assim


----------



## aikkoset (12 Fev 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos
Depois da tarde de chuva de ontem o dia acordou com bastante nevoeiro por cá, temperatura actual 8.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2011 às 10:41)

Bons dias, 

dados actuais:

temp: 6.7 ºc ( mínima *4.7 ºc* ) 

Vento ESE 5 Km/h

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão:1021.9 hpa


Manhã fresca com bastante nevoeiro neste momento:


----------



## Veterano (12 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

Pelo Aviz não registo nevoeiro, muito sol, vento fraco e 9,7º.


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Bom Dia!

Ontem, acumulei *17 mm*. Ainda choveu fraco das 19h para a frente,
À 1h, sentia-se muita humidade na rua, fresco, o céu pouco nublado e o vento fraco.

Não reparei se se formou nevoeiro na manhã de hoje.
Está um rico dia de sol.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2011 às 16:23)

A manhã de hoje rendeu ainda 0,3mm...estranho mas é verdade!
Manhã de algum nevoeiro, mais localizado no "interior" litoral do que propriamente à beira-mar...
O dia pregou uma surpresa a alguns, afinal havia quem previsse alguns aguaceiros...mas está a ser um autentico dia de Primavera...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Boa noite

A madrugada e início da manhã foram frescos e com elevada humidade, com um ou outro banco de nevoeiro\neblina.
Não houve precipitação desde as 0h.
Pela tarde o céu que variou entre o pouco nublado e o parcialmente nublado. Por vezes o sol fez a sua aparição - e que bem que soube!
O vento soprou fraco.

Agora o céu está pouco nublado - alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa. Vento calmo. Já está bastante fresca a noite

*Tmín: 1,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC

Tactual: 4,6ºC
Hr: 72%
Ponto condensação: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,6 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Hoje resolvi deslocar o meu sensor térmico e anemómetro também para sul para tentar rentabilizar melhor o vento, tive de montar quase uma telha adaptada para abrigar o sensor do sol e da precipitação...
Como tal os meus dados ainda não deverão ser muito fiáveis, a temperatura subiu muito enquanto a telha não estava montada...
Sigo com uns quentes 11,8ºC e humidade nos 70%...aguardemos a chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2011 às 21:20)

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas - o prenúncio da chuva que amanhã cá chegará?! Por certo que sim...
Mas agora o que importa é que temos condições para se estabelecer algum frio, para que amanhã ao final do dia possa haver queda de neve a cotas médias (600mts?)


*Tactual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1019 hPa*

Boa noite e bom fim de semana


----------



## Veterano (12 Fev 2011 às 21:49)

Pois hoje a tarde foi excelente para a poda, até de manga curta.

  Mesmo sem a uma temperatura por aí além (por volta dos 12º-13º), a ausência de vento e um sol brilhante proporcionaram um dia a cheirar e muito à Primavera.

  Se calhar amanhã o senhor Inverno vai regressar, vamos um dia de cada vez...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2011 às 00:05)

Aparecem as primeiras nuvens, que apesar de não encherem por completo o céu, predizem que o dia de amanhã será farto na molécula de água...
A temperatura essa não desceu assim muito, actuais 9,8ºC, humidade nos 76%, para já vento fraco de este...com a pressão em queda acentuada...


----------



## aikkoset (13 Fev 2011 às 08:09)

Bom dia!
Por cá começou a chover agora temp actual 11.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 09:57)

Bons dias, 

chuva forte neste momento  e *13.5 mm* acumulados desde as 7 horas da manhã.

Parece um dilúvio agora!

Rain rate actual: *91.4 mm/h*

na webcam de Leça dá para ver bem a chuvada:

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 10:08)

Que dilúvio!

*19.0 mm* acumulados!

Rain rate *100.7 mm/h*


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2011 às 10:11)

A chuva moderada teve início por volta das 7,30 horas, ainda não deu sinais de abrandar.

  Vento sudoeste a acompanhar e 10,7º. Quando o vento rodar para noroeste, a neve fará a sua aparição, a cotas médias.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia

A noite foi fresca e o céu foi progressivamente tornando-se encoberto.
A precipitação começou depois das 8 h.
O vento tem soprado moderado de SSO.

*Tmín: 2,2ºC

Tactual: 9,2ºC
Ponto condensação. 9ºC
Hr: 99%
Pressão: 1006,3 hPa
Vento médio actual: 14 km\h de SO
Rajada máxima: 41 km\h de SSO (09.20h)
Precipitação: 12,7 mm
Precipitação horária actual: 8,4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 10:22)

Continua a chuva  

*21.3 mm *acumulados.

O Campo do FCP na Constituição está a ficar bastante encharcado:







Chuva moderada neste momento, gotas grossas  que são visíveis na foto, parte superior...

*Actual:
*
temp: 8.9 ºc ( mínima *6.4 ºc* )

Vento W: 17Km/h ( máximo *52 Km/h* de SSW às 09:15h)

Pressão: 1006.8 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Precipitação (10:37h) *22.4 mm*


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia.
Chove bastante desde cerca das 8:30 da manhã.
Vento moderado, o que torna ainda mais difícil qualquer aventura de passeio...

A temperatura tem estado a descer.

*10.6º*   às 8:30

*9.4º*   às 10:55


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 11:17)

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação durante as últimas horas, mostra bem a chuva forte desta manhã:






reparem que só começou a chover já depois das 07:00h..

De momento céu escuro e alguns pingos..

Temp: 8.8 ºc


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2011 às 11:30)

O vento já rodou para noroeste, temperatura em queda (9,9º).


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Bom Dia!

Mas que grande chuvada. Levo "apenas" *13 mm*.

A rega das 10h:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Impressionantes os registos de Precipitaçoes caidos das 09h às 10h

*Viana do Castelo* *19,5mm*
*Porto/Aeroporto* *16,6mm*
*Ponte de Lima* *14,3mm*


----------



## filipept (13 Fev 2011 às 11:49)

Boas,

Por aqui forte chuvada e vento de manhã. Ainda não fui ver o acumulado.

P.s: Não se esqueçam que agora temos o radar do meteogalicia aqui para o litoral norte


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 12:00)

Cai uma chuvada forte agora, acumulado sobe para *24.0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2011 às 12:20)

Boa Tarde!

Por Canidelo, chove fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2011 às 12:21)

Bom Dia!

Rajada Máxima ( entre as 9h e 12h) - 59.3 km/h
Temperatura - 10,8 ºC
Ponto de Orvalho - 11 ºC
Precipitação Acumulada- 13mm

Tempo neste momento - Vento Forte do quadrante Sul, Céu Muito Nublado, Temperatura 11ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2011 às 12:48)

Boa tarde

Manhã muito chuvosa, deve ser boa a acumulação.
Neste momento não chove, mas céu continua prometer chuva.


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

De vez em quando, chove moderado a forte.
Quando chove, desce rapidamente a temperatura.

Antes de chover: *10.1º*
Depois: *8.2º*


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2011 às 13:04)

Chove forte!!


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2011 às 13:31)

boas tardes
hoje o dia nasceu bonito pra todos 
ja vou com 25.3 mm acumulados, sendo quase 15 mm das 9 ás 10 horas :O
10.5ºC
não chove de momento


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2011 às 13:39)

Por aqui também já choveu bastante...acumulados 19,8mm desde que começou a chover perto das 7h...agora o céu limpou um pouco, como era previsto a tarde apenas deverá render alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2011 às 13:40)

e volta a chover com alguma itensidade
vamos ver quanto rende mais este aguaceiro 
trovoada é que nem vamos ve.la


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

Boas abertas esta tarde, algum sol e 12,3º.


----------



## ACAR (13 Fev 2011 às 17:01)

Boa tarde,

Grande chuvada por Braga, com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Nunotex (13 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

ACAR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Grande chuvada por Braga, com algum granizo à mistura.



Em que zona!!!!!??????

Só se estiver a chover em Gualtar, de resto nada de chuva...


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2011 às 17:10)

Olá!
De vez em quando cai um aguaceiro moderado.
Levo um acumulado de *15 mm*


----------



## irpsit (13 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Só para vos dizer também sigo com aguaceiros fortes de granizo (que pertencem a esta mesma frente) aqui na Islândia. Mas eu sigo com -2ºC e os aguaceiros são de gelo ou neve.

É uma longa frente *desde a Gronelândia até Marrocos!!!*


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Boa noite,
por aqui dia com alguns aguaceiros que foram alternando com períodos de boas abertas.
Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo.
Temperatura *6.5ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2011 às 21:07)

Chuva fraca neste momento 
temp: *6.1ºC*


----------



## Lince (13 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Boas noites
Começou a nevar por volta das 13 horas, depoia de uma noite e madrugada com bastante chuva e muito vento. A noite promete muita neve.
Neste momento neva intensamente com a acomulação a ultrapassar os 5cm.
-0,3º e neve.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Lince é um crime fazer um relato desses aqui  ficamos todos de água na boca 



Lince disse:


> Boas noites
> Começou a nevar por volta das 13 horas, depoia de uma noite e madrugada com bastante chuva e muito vento. A noite promete muita neve.
> Neste momento neva intensamente com a acomulação a ultrapassar os 5cm.
> -0,3º e neve.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2011 às 22:40)

Neste momento cai granizo.


----------



## Marcos André (13 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

Boa noite 
dia em Barrô com muita chuva 13.0mm 
um aguaceiro que passou à pouco deixou duas descargas electricas
vento fraco agora
1016hPa
temp de 8ºC

parece que o pior ainda esta para vir...


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva forte da manhã estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros esporádicos!

Há momentos caiu um granizo muito pequeno e de curta duração...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 8.7 ºc ( máxima *10.5 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 29 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa

Humidade: 73 %

Precipitação desde 0 horas:* 25.1 mm*


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

Descida rápida de temperatura: *7.6ºc* actuais..


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2011 às 08:02)

Bons dias, 

hoje pela 1 da manhã caiu uma grande carga de granizo ...estava já meio a dormir quando fui acordado pelo barulho das pedras a cairem, ainda durou cerca de 2 minutos e foi suficiente para deixar tudo branco...tive sorte que os holofotes do campo da Constituição ainda estavam acesos, cá fica uma foto da cobertura de granizo no campo:






*Dados actuais
*
temp: 3.7 ºc ( mínima *3.5 ºc* )

Vento SE: 8 Km/h

Pressão:1013.6 hpa

Humidade: 84 %

Precipitação: *4.6 mm*

Céu nublado , escuro a Oeste.


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2011 às 08:50)

Alguns chuviscos e sol à mistura, tendência a encobrir mais, com 3,6º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2011 às 09:19)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

- Como está Srª Dona Chuva?
-Estou bem, Obrigada.
-Então por cá?
-Sim...Venho cá ver uns familiares a meu cargo.Sabe como é?
as fontes e nascentes, os lagos e os rios? Se eu não vier, quem lhes dá de comer?
-Pois é ...tem razão.E , já agora desculpe ; vem com tempo?
-Sim . sim...Venho para toda a semana.E pelo vento acompanhada.
É que depois , talvez volte a ter que estar ausente por mais uma larga temporada...

(Diálogo escutado esta manhã entre um transeunte e a chuva)...

Snifa: Em P.Rubras a granizada da 1 da manhã foi zero.Soube de relatos de familiares que em M.Burgos foi impressionante...
Tão perto e tão longe...


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2011 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
*6,5ºC* e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2011 às 10:24)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Hoje o sol ainda quis espreitar no amanhecer...
Logo foi completamente tapado pela nebulosidade .
Ainda não chove...


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Fev 2011 às 12:43)

Irra... Tá frio! 8,6ºC e uma sensação térmica já bastante desconfortável face aos dias anteriores!Vai em queda a temperatura depois de uma máxima de 9,8ºC...!

Chubinha continua sempre certinha!


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã cinzenta que se tornou chuvosa ao início da tarde.
Está um dia frio e chuvoso. 
Levo acumulado *6 mm*
Vamos lá ver se chego aos 20 mm diários.


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Por Rio Tinto chove moderado, com 7,6º.


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 17:57)

Boa Tarde! 

Chove moderado ininterruptamente. O vento sopra forte de quadrante S.
Acumulados *15 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2011 às 18:22)

Bom fim de tarde

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos pela madrugada e céu muito nublado pela manhã.
A partir das 12h começou a chover até ao momento. Ora fraco, ora moderado, ora fraco...
O vento tem lentamente vindo a intensificar-se estando agora moderado de SSO.

*Tmín: 0,6ºC
Tmáx: 8,4ºc (Tactual)
Precipitação acum: 18,0 mm

Tactual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 8,4ºC
Pressão: 1004,2 hPa
Rajada máxima: 35,3 km\h (18.15h)
Vento médio actual: 15,8 km\h*


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2011 às 18:40)

Boas,
por cá chuva moderada e* 8.1ºC*
Durante a tarde subi até ~800m em busca do elemento branco, mas,
mais uma vez, não tive muita sorte


----------



## 1337 (14 Fev 2011 às 19:20)

28 mm acumulados
tenho chuva forte desde as 18:45 mais ou menos
e continua


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Continua a chover e o vento sopra forte. 
Acumulados *21 mm*


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

Boas noites, 

Chuva , Chuva, e mais Chuva...

*31.2 mm *acumulados, grande parte deles durante a tarde...

Simplesmente não para de chover, acompanhada de rajadas  frequentes de vento que chegam aos 55/60 Km/h ( máximo *62 Km/h* de S  às 18:44 h)

Temp: 9.3 ºc ( máxima do dia)

Vento SSW: 39 Km/h 

Pressão em grande queda: 1003.3 hpa

Humidade: 97 %


Ultrapassados os *900 mm* desde 1 de Outubro 2010..


----------



## Lince (14 Fev 2011 às 19:56)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Fotos da neve que caiu durante a madrugada.
Durante esta tarde nevou bastante, e desde as 17 horas que neva cupiosamente, puxada a vento moderado a forte.
Esta noite promete um grande nevão.
Neste momento -0,1º e muita, muitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa neve.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

E continua *32.3 mm*.


----------



## Marcos André (14 Fev 2011 às 20:21)

por Barô a chuva parou mementaneamente e tenho acumulados até agora 15.5mm
Vento moderado. ha pouco fizeram-se sentir umas rajadas bastante fortes max de 51.8km/h
1008hPa
e a chuva esta de regresso e já com 15.7mm
temp. de 11.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (14 Fev 2011 às 20:27)

parou de chover por ca tambem chegando aos 30 mm certos


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2011 às 20:28)

12,8mm das 18h às 19h em Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

A chuva parou e o vento rodou para Oeste mais fraco.

*32.5 mm* acumulados.

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação durante as últimas horas:






Pico maior ( chuva mais forte) entre as 19:00 h e 20:00 h sensivelmente , foi toda a santa tarde a chover...


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 20:41)

Boa Noite!

Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança.
Eis que não chove e o vento é fraco (já referido pelo Snifa).

Acumulados: *22 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (14 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Já estive sem luz quase 1h, o vento sopra forte.
Dia de chuva que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade com a chegada da noite.


----------



## Marcos André (14 Fev 2011 às 21:10)

grande chuvada que por aqui passou e deu para acrescentar mais 7.3mm.
agora o vento está fraco e não há chuva e a temperatura a subir, agora nos 13ºC.

parece que o vento voltou com uma rajda de 28.8km/h


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

Belas fotos Lince, como sempre 

por cá recomeçou agora a chover, a temperatura essa sempre a subir.*10.2ºC*


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Lince disse:


> Fotos da neve que caiu durante a madrugada.
> Durante esta tarde nevou bastante, e desde as 17 horas que neva cupiosamente, puxada a vento moderado a forte.
> Esta noite promete um grande nevão.
> Neste momento -0,1º e muita, muitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa neve.



Um bom local a visitar lá para a Primavera, já sem neve, isso fica nas traseiras da Sra da Peneda


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

Por aqui acumulou 21.3mm...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região litoral Norte com estações amadoras até agora:

Porto: 32,5mm
Ponte de Lima: 30mm
Barrô-Águeda: 23mm
Canidelo,Vila Nova de Gaia: 22mm
Viana do Castelo: 21.3mm
Paços de Ferreira: 18mm

Nota: estes dados são relativos ás vossas mensagens, como alguns membros ainda não actualizaram os seus dados, alguns dados estão incorrectos.


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2011 às 22:28)

Lince disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Belas imagens...!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2011 às 22:50)

Belas fotos *Lince*, está num local privilegiado


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão!


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

João Soares disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão!



É muito provável.


----------



## aikkoset (14 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

João Soares disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão!



É verdade, também o ouvi por cá e veio acompanhando com um bocado de granizo.


----------



## João Soares (14 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

Então foi mesmo. 

Não dei conta que chovesse ou que tenha caído granizo, estava com a persiana fechada, no entanto, não contabilizei mais nada.
*22 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região litoral Norte com estações amadoras até agora:
> 
> Porto: 32,5mm
> Ponte de Lima: 30mm
> ...



Por aqui ainda se mantem por hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 00:31)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região litoral Norte com estações amadoras até agora:
> 
> Porto: 32,5mm
> Ponte de Lima: 30mm
> ...



Correcto...

*Total precipitação 14 Fevereiro: 32,4 mm*

Mais calmo agora, tanto na precipitação como no vento.
Tive de fazer manutenção à pressa no pluviómetro pois estava a dar-me problemas de comunicação com a estação - não eram as pilhas, por isso não sei o que terá sido. Felizmente tenho um pluviómetro manual que dá jeito nestas alturas (pelo menos até 50 litros de precipitação...)
*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Ponto condensação: 9,2ºC
Hr: 96%
Pressão: 1005,2 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,8 km\h de OSO*


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2011 às 00:50)

por aqui acabei o dia com 30.2 mm
filipe cunha tas um bocado afastado de viana ainda se morasses no centro tinhas acumulado mais concerteza


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Fev 2011 às 05:32)

Está a trovejar bastante por aqui!


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 07:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Está a trovejar bastante por aqui!



Esteve a trovejar das 5h10 até às 5h30.
Um dos trovões foi de tal maneira tão forte, que os vidros da minha janela estremeceram tanto que parecia que se iam partir a qualquer momento. 
Seguido de um forte aguaceiro de curta duração (1 minuto) que me acumulou *10 mm*


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

mas que grande trovoada que ocorreu a partir das 04:30 h até 05:30 h umas 4 ou 5 descargas mesmo por cima da minha casa...estremecia tudo...forte aguaceiro com algum granizo acumulou *12.4 mm* 

*Actual
*
temp: 7.4ºc ( mínima *7.1 ºc* )

Vento: WSW 7 Km/h

Pressão:1002.3 hpa

Humidade: 91 %


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 08:40)

TROVOADA!


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2011 às 09:05)

grande trovoada em cima tambem a essa hora
incrivel depois foram sempre entrando celulas
~brutal


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 09:11)

1337 disse:


> grande trovoada em cima tambem a essa hora
> incrivel depois foram sempre entrando celulas
> ~brutal



E não acabará por aqui.  







Por agora, chuva e o céu está muito escuro.
*12 mm*

*Edit (09h14)*: Chuva e pequenas bolas de granizo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 09:15)

Chove torrencialmente com gotas enormes...já se ouviu de novo a trovoada...


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2011 às 09:25)

Por Rio Tinto aguaceiro muito forte, com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 09:49)

E cai mais um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 11:47)

*Semáforos a funcionar só ao início da tarde*

A chuva e a trovoada desta noite estarão na origem do curto-circuito que avariou 33 semáforos na cidade do Porto esta manhã de terça-feira. Às 11 horas, 13 estavam reparados e os restantes devem ficar operacionais até às 14 horas. Contas feitas pela Câmara Municipal do Porto (CMP), 33 cruzamentos foram afectados por um curto-circuito que deixou os semáforos sem funcionar.
Às 11 horas, fonte da Comunicação da CMP disse ao JN que 13 dos semáforos estavam reparados. Espera-se que a situação esteja normalizada por volta das 14 horas, acrescentou a autarquia portuense. Segundo a PSP, alguns semáforos estão desligados desde as 5 horas, na sequência de uma trovoada, tendo-se sucedido outros "apagões" ao longo do resto da madrugada e manhã.
Com grande parte dos semáforos, hoje de manhã, desligados, sentiram-se alguns constrangimentos no trânsito, agravados pela chuva.

Fonte: JN


----------



## vinc7e (15 Fev 2011 às 11:49)

Bom dia,
chuva fraca neste momento por aqui.
Temperatura *8.7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 12:13)

Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região litoral Norte com estações amadoras:

Ontém dia 14/02/2011:

Porto: 32,5mm
Paços de Ferreira: 32,4mm
Ponte de Lima: 30.2 mm
Barrô-Águeda: 23mm
Canidelo,Vila Nova de Gaia: 22mm
Viana do Castelo: 21.3mm

Nota se houver algum erro nos dados avisem.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro por aqui nos últimos 5 minutos, com algum granizo à mistura.Um trovão relativamente perto.
A Oeste vêm já mais boas formações.
O Satélite também ajuda.
Gosto disto...


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 13:32)

Repetem-se os sucessivos aguaceiros.
Continua o céu escuro.
*15 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 15:16)

Depois de uma aberta, eis que volta a chover moderadamente.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

João Soares disse:


> Depois de uma aberta, eis que volta a chover moderadamente.



Este aguaceiro que se tornou forte, passou a granizo e de granizo a saraiva, no entanto, a chuva voltou e derreteu tudo. 

*16 mm*

Um pequeno vídeo, sem a mínima definição, só deu tempo para pegar no telemóvel e zás.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 15:32)

Percebe-se perfeitamente o granizo, só pelo barulho 

Bem apanhado *Soares*


----------



## aikkoset (15 Fev 2011 às 15:55)

Boa tarde a todos !

Neste momento estou de baixo de uma uma forte seraiva


----------



## aikkoset (15 Fev 2011 às 16:01)

Depois da ceraivada!
De repende o sol voltou entre as nuvens,temp actual 8.7


----------



## aikkoset (15 Fev 2011 às 17:07)

aikkoset disse:


> Depois da ceraivada!
> De repende o sol voltou entre as nuvens,temp actual 8.7



Desculpem o meu mau português, temperatura a(c)tual 9.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Trovoada?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 17:57)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde a todos !seraiva



É saraivada


----------



## aikkoset (15 Fev 2011 às 18:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> É saraivada



oki!


----------



## Lince (15 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Nevou abundantemente durante todo o dia.
A acomulação ultrapassa os 7cm (á neve acima dos 950mts)
O dia de amanhâ promete um grande nevão, vou ver se consigo filmar alguns momentos para postar amanhâ á noite.
Neste momento o céu está parcialmente limpo e a temperatura é de 0,8º.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Bom final de dia e boa noite

Mas que panorama tem sido...Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e granizo a acompanhar alguns deles.
Mas o que aí vem poderá ser ainda melhor - atentem à imagem de satélite!






A noroeste da península uma massa nebulosa promete agradar a "gregos e troianos" da meteorologia. O *IM* já previa isto esta próxima noite bem como no *estofex* também prevêem condições de vento, aguaceiros eventualmente intensos e trovoadas.

Perto das 17h caiu aqui um aguaceiro moderado de granizo. Fui consultar o *radar da MeteoGalicia* e...boas notícias! No radar podemos identificar perfeitamente qual a célula que proporcionou o granizo.







*Tmín: 4,9ºC (12.37h)
Tmáx: 10,5ºC
Precipitação: 23 mm

Tactual: 5,9ºC
Ponto condensação: 3,6ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1004,2 hPa*​


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Vai é calhar tudo para o Norte ou pelo menos o melhor
Desculpem estar a me intrometer!!


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 19:22)

Rainy disse:


> Vai é calhar tudo para o Norte ou pelo menos o melhor
> Desculpem estar a me intrometer!!



Costuma acontecer quando as frentes vêm de NO. 
Mas quando as frentes são de SO, o Norte não tem assim tanta sorte, e fica só a ver navios. E não é por isso, que _choramos_.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

Boa tarde

Hoje foi o meu dia de sorte, o que era para ser uma viagem chata de trabalho a Resende, tornou-se num belo passeio
Aqui ficam alguns registos, espero que gostem.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2011 às 19:56)

Embora tenha andado algo arredado destes campos por motivos profissionais, posso dizer-vos que tenho andado a acompanhar de perto tudo que aqui se passa...e esta noite saiu-me a sorte grande...
Como estava a fazer noite tive a oportunidade de assistir a tudo de um 7ºandar com vista para todo o espectáculo...Foi muito intenso mesmo...

Este mês aqui já estamos nos 94,7mm acumulados, estas 24h não tão rentáveis...mesmo assim 13,8mm...

A temperatura apesar da sensação térmica sentida ser de frio desagradável nem tem andado muito baixa, mínimo de 8,8ºC...actuais 10,6ºC com 75% de humidade..


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> Hoje foi o meu dia de sorte, o que era para ser uma viagem chata de trabalho a Resende, tornou-se num belo passeio
> Aqui ficam alguns registos, espero que gostem.


Assim está bem...boas fotos e pontaria na passagem por uma zona com neve.
Oh, faz-me falta um dia assim!

Deixo esta imagem tirada ao final do dia, orientado para Noroeste (NO):






Mais imagens aqui no fórum: MeteoPT


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

*Aveiro 15/fev/2011 às 15:05 *

nunovquaresma


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

Boas noites, 

situação mais calma agora depois dos aguaceiros e trovoadas, tendo sido mais fortes de madrugada.. Tive conhecimento que aqui na vizinhança um elevador avariou (quadro eléctrico queimou) devido à forte trovoada desta madrugada... De facto houve uma descarga aqui muito perto, e particularmente forte, com um enorme estrondo...que mais parecia uma explosão...

Acumulados *18.0 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Actual:

temp: 9.4 ºc ( mínima *7.0 ºc* ) ( máxima *11.0ºc* )

Vento SSW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1002.5 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 79%

Boa frente/linha de instabilidade em formação, e já visível no satélite... associada à depressão que nos irá afectar nas próximas horas...


----------



## Marcos André (15 Fev 2011 às 22:56)

boa noite 
hoje o dia não foi tão chuvoso como ontem mas foi mais interessante. eu tive o azar de estar preso na sala de aula enquanto passava um cumulonimbos que deixou granizo descargas electricas e chuva, não tinha com que registar o momento e fiquei naturalmente descontente. 1 hora depois ainda era possivél encontrar amomtoados de granizo junto aos muros. e isto tudo passou-se em Águeda
o vento andou desaparecido e a temperatura não subiu além dos 15ºC
para amanha as espectativas são altas


hoje o por do sol era assim





e não consigo meter a imagem maior não sei porque, alguém me pode ajudar.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

Aí estão elas 

Linha bastante activa a Oeste:







http://imapweather.com/


----------



## jpmartins (15 Fev 2011 às 23:11)

Sem dúvida muito interessante esta linha de instabilidade que se está a aproximar.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vinc7e (15 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Começa a cair uma bela saraivada por aqui


----------



## Fi (15 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Boa noite!

Ouve-se o primeiro trovão. Bem forte e a apenas 2 segundos do raio que o precedeu (não sei fazer as contas).

Temperatura actual de 10ºC e vento fraco de sudoeste.

E... eis o segundo trovão e começa a chover granizo  

Mas o que é que se passou nestes segundos?!


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

Fi disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Ouve-se o primeiro trovão. Bem forte e a apenas 2 segundos do raio que o precedeu (não sei fazer as contas).
> 
> ...




Ah, afinal estava certo 
Vi dois clarões (no entanto, como foi a Sul, tenho a antena da RTP que me atrapalha nestas situações e não liguei nenhuma, mas afinal era mesmo), mas não tinha ouvido nada. Passado pouco tempo ouvi-se baixinho o _ronco_ do trovão.

Não chove, nem _graniza_. 
*
Edit (23h33)*: Começou a chover moderado.


----------



## tassbenhe (15 Fev 2011 às 23:34)

João Soares disse:


> Ah, afinal estava certo
> Vi dois clarões, mas não tinha ouvido nada. Passado pouco tempo ouvi-se baixinho o _ronco_ do trovão.
> 
> Não chove, nem *graniza*.



Confirma-se tou no centro do Porto (rua da boavista) e também vi 2 clarões (a sudoeste) seguidos de um roncar


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Confirmo , há descargas a Oeste e SW!


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

ja vi 2 raios a entrar agora em viana
preparem.se xD


----------



## SicoStorm (15 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

Algo de intenso se aproxima 
Qual será o resultado ? 
Aguardem...


----------



## tassbenhe (15 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

começou a chover forte com rajadas de vento moderadas. a chuva acalmou agora mas continua o vento. céu muito negro.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite

São deitados os 1ºs foguetes da festa que terá início daqui a pouco.
A fanfarra da noite está preparada, o povo expectante está pelo espectáculo que se avizinha.
Venha a festa pois que estamos cá para isso...

No *radar da Galiza* já se vê a chegar a precipitação:









Vento fraco de S e céu parcialmente nublado.

*Tmín: 3,4ºC (22.49h)
Tmáx: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 5,6ºC
Pressão: 1002,2 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,8 km\h de S
Precipitação: 23,0 mm*


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Choveu forte e grosso por uns 20 segundos com algum granizo à mistura ! E vi outro clarão ao longe para W agora mesmo...

Vento a aumentar, está de SSW com rajadas de 40/45 Km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

Por aqui começou agora a chover mas fraco


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 23:50)

Por agora, tudo calmo!


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Fev 2011 às 23:50)

Festa a sério, lá para as 2 da matina.. Para já algumas pinguinhas...e frescas!


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Fev 2011 às 23:51)

1337 disse:


> ja vi 2 raios a entrar agora em viana
> preparem.se xD




Tambem os senti


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2011 às 00:10)

Saraiva enormeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PauloSR (16 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

Boa Noite,



1337 disse:


> Saraiva enormeeeeeeeeeeeee



Aproveita e mete o copo da _vodka_ no terraço 

Aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso reina a paz e a tranquilidade... Aguardemos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2011 às 00:15)

boa noite!!!
alguem pode postar o link do radar da galiza??~

acham que amanha a noite a probabilidade de ver neve aos 500 m???

obrigado!!

*NESTE MOMENTO ADORAVA ESTAR AQUI*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 00:16)

so agora esta a chegar a frente de de instabilidade e aida não surtiu qualquer efeito


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 00:16)

1337 disse:


> Saraiva enormeeeeeeeeeeeee



Estás no centro da atenção de uma célula...





*Link do radar da Galiza:* radar


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 00:22)

vi primeiro relampago a sul


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 00:24)

Por aqui também já chove, mas tudo ainda muito calmo, a festa está guardada para daqui a mais umas horas

Edit 00:27: Começou a trovejar e eu a dizer que estava calmo


----------



## Profetaa (16 Fev 2011 às 00:28)

Boas ,
Por cá ja chove acompanhada de trovoada (2 trovoes fortes)


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 00:29)

Marcos André disse:


> vi primeiro relampago a sul



Foi exactamente a SE que eu vi também


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 00:33)

agora o terceiro  estão a surgir num raio de 7 km a sul


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 00:38)

Marcos André disse:


> agora o terceiro  estão a surgir num raio de 7 km a sul



Olhando para a imagem de satélite, a quase nem se pode considerar entradas, imaginem o prato principal 

Chove forte.


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2011 às 00:39)

desculpem a qualidade mas com a noite não deu pra melhor
á luz do dia era outra coisa,mas ca vai disto:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2011 às 00:41)

promete 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 00:42)

1337 disse:


> desculpem a qualidade mas com a noite não deu pra melhor
> á luz do dia era outra coisa,mas ca vai disto:



*O imageshack, habitual servidor onde colocamos imagens está agora mais "personalizado" - para pior claro!!!
Arranjem uma conta de mail e com ela inscrevam-se e façam "login", para terem acesso aos links directos das imagens grandes.*


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

está a começar a chover


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 00:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> *O imageshack, habitual servidor onde colocamos imagens está agora mais "personalizado" - para pior claro!!!
> Arranjem uma conta de mail e com ela inscrevam-se e façam "login", para terem acesso aos links directos das imagens grandes.*



Se copiares o link que diz " Codigo do forum" as imagens aparecem-te normais como antigamente. 
Não é necessário registo.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 00:52)

1337 disse:


> desculpem a qualidade mas com a noite não deu pra melhor
> á luz do dia era outra coisa,mas ca vai disto:



E cá estão elas! Geladinhas. 

...

Por Canidelo, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 00:55)

vento mederado


----------



## I_Pereira (16 Fev 2011 às 01:16)

Algumas fotos de Aveiro, pouco depois das 16:00


----------



## tassbenhe (16 Fev 2011 às 01:17)

estou no centro do porto (rua da boavista) e vi um trovão a sudeste por volta da 1:14. quem dizia q a festa começava por volta das 2 n deve estar mt enganado


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2011 às 01:26)

I_Pereira ,mas que bela saraivada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 01:30)

Ora ai esta a festa em grande a chegar para vocês!!!!
Preparem as câmaras pessoal!! hehehehe. Quem me dera ter também...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fi (16 Fev 2011 às 01:48)

Despeço-me com 11ºC e tudo muito calmo.


----------



## ruka (16 Fev 2011 às 02:36)

já se ouve trovoada no porto... vento cada vez mais forte


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2011 às 02:39)

ruka disse:


> já se houve trovoada no porto... vento cada vez mais forte



Ora aqui está Ela...
Para já 3 descargas sonoras...
Veremos no que isto vai dar...
chove moderadamente nos últimos 5 minutos...
Mais um...
Gosto disto...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2011 às 03:02)

A visita da Srª D. Trovoada mantém-se.
Com chuva moderada, por vezes bem forte.
Caramba...já cá me faltava assim uma ...
Agora , abrandou a frequência dos relâmpagos , mas chove torrencialmente...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Fev 2011 às 03:03)

Aqui chegou agora!


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 03:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ora aqui está Ela...
> Para já 3 descargas sonoras...
> Veremos no que isto vai dar...
> chove moderadamente nos últimos 5 minutos...
> ...



Boas!
Por cá nada de trovoadas!Por agora


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2011 às 03:11)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas!
> Por cá nada de trovoadas!Por agora



Já ouvi 3 trovões, Gondomar não é longe do Porto.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2011 às 03:12)

Pois por aqui , eu peço desculpa por voltar à carga ,
mas a Trovoada está mesmo por cima...
No último minuto ,2,  bem em cima...
E chove,  como chove...


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2011 às 03:16)

Aqui na Gafanha está a chover bem e algumas descargas eléctricas de vez em quando.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 03:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois por aqui , eu peço desculpa por voltar à carga ,
> mas a Trovoada está mesmo por cima...
> No último minuto ,2,  bem em cima...
> E chove,  como chove...



Bem, agora ela apareceu


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 03:20)

frederico disse:


> Já ouvi 3 trovões, Gondomar não é longe do Porto.



Móro no extremo do concelho (20Km dist)


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Fev 2011 às 03:26)

Fraquinho...


----------



## GabKoost (16 Fev 2011 às 03:28)

Chuva forte desde as 2 da manhã.

Das 2h30 até há pouco acompanhada de trovoada que deitou a luz abaixo 2 vezes.

Os raios parece que já foram mas a chuva continua!


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 03:33)

Cai precipitação forte neste momento, acompanhada com alguns trovões
Vou descançar


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 03:57)

Aqui estou eu a ser acordado pela trovoada mesmo por cima, vento por vezes muito forte e muita chuva, que noite incrível


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Depois da trovoada nocturna, sigo com aguaceiros, vento moderado de oeste e 10,2º.


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2011 às 09:06)

Valente granizada por Rio Tinto.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2011 às 09:28)

*Chuva de granizo em Aveiro - 15.02.11 *

lilianmassini


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2011 às 09:55)

Grande saraivada


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2011 às 10:08)

trovoada por aqui


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 12:43)

Boa Tarde! 

Durante a noite, choveu e trovejou, mas eu não dei por nada. 

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.
Às vezes caí um aguaceiro moderado mas rápido.

Sigo, com *15 mm*


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

Boa tarde!
Por cá de momento não chove, céu bastante nublado vento forte de oeste e 12.5º de temp.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

Bem agora ouvi um forte trovão


----------



## filipept (16 Fev 2011 às 13:12)

Chuva de granizo intensa por aqui (por volta da uma da tarde), impressionante a quantidade e o barulho que fazia. Isto acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

Aqui pelo aeroporto se eu tivesse umas asas levantava voo  cada rajada

vejo os avioes a serem levados com o vento e a irem todos tortos na sua rota


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 13:59)

dj_teko disse:


> Aqui pelo aeroporto se eu tivesse umas asas levantava voo  cada rajada
> 
> vejo os avioes a serem levados com o vento e a irem todos tortos na sua rota



Não consegues tirar nenhuma foto?? deve ser impressionante ver os aviões de lado devido a vento...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tivemos períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoada que já deitaram abaixo a energia, sendo os aguaceiros geralmente acompanhados de granizo - nada de especial mas sempre presente
O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, estando agora moderado com algumas rajadas, de OSO (embora variável).

*Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 56%
Ponto condensação: 4,5ºC
Pressão: 989,9 hPa
Vento médio actual: 22,0 km\h de S
Precipitação acumulada: 29,5 mm*

*Nova frente* (um pouco raquítica até) está a chegar ao *litoral norte*. Poderemos depois ter uma pausa de umas horas até eventual regresso de mais células fortes - é apenas a minha leitura das imagens de satélite e posso falhar!


----------



## gaviaoreal (16 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Forte ventania. Uma laranjeira foi arrancada pela raiz, ainda bem que não tombou para o lado da casa. Aguaceiros fortes, rápidos e acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 14:22)

Por Canidelo, chove moderado.
O vento intensificou-se com rajadas de mais de 60 km/h. (Estação de Leça)
Pressão nos *990 hPa*

Aí está ela:


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 14:50)

por esta altura reina o vento forte a muito forte.houve uma rajada que chegou aos 56.9km/h.
por volta das 4 h consegui acordar para ver um espectáculo magnifico. trovoada granizo e vento, muito bom. a trovoada estava a ons 500m de casa


o vento está acalmar e parece que vem ai chuva.pela imformação do windguru o pico do vento será por volta das 21h


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 15:01)

Boa tarde

Chove torrencial, vento forte

Edit: Rajadas muito fortes


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

> *Na zona industrial do Porto*
> *Condutor morre em carro atingido por árvore *
> Um homem morreu esta quarta-feira depois a sua viatura ter sido atingida por uma árvore que caiu numa artéria da zona industrial do Porto, disseram fontes dos Sapadores Bombeiros e do INEM.
> 
> ...


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...l/condutor-morre-em-carro-atingido-por-arvore


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 15:54)

Isso ja é de lamentar.
Muito cuidado com o Vento que se tem vindo a reforçar e que ira aumentar de velocidade nas proximas horas!


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2011 às 16:15)

Por incrivel que parece no pc está a dar periudos de neve em gondomar 

Edit: No free meteo tambem


----------



## Falkor (16 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

Stinger disse:


> Por incrivel que parece no pc está a dar periudos de neve em gondomar
> 
> Edit: No free meteo tambem



Curiosamente aqui em gaia tb esta a dizer a mesma coisa  onde é que ela anda?


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2011 às 16:24)

Falkor disse:


> Curiosamente aqui em gaia tb esta a dizer a mesma coisa  onde é que ela anda?




Magia negraaaa , investiguem investiguem


----------



## Fi (16 Fev 2011 às 16:30)

Depois de uma noite com contornos dantescos, o sol brilha como se nada tivesse acontecido.

Temperatura actual de 11ºC, vento muito fraco e sem chuva para já.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2011 às 16:48)

Por aqui uma noite muito idêntica, com descargas eléctricas perto das 3h da manhã que devem ter acordado a muito boa gente..pelo menos comigo aconteceu...
A precipitação essa tem sido excelente, já levo acumulados 130,5mm neste Fevereiro..e veja-se que só desde este fim-de-semana é que começou a cair...
Sigo com 10,9ºC, humidade nos 58% e pressão baixinha nos 990,4hPa...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

No radar da MeteoGalicia já se pode ver daqui a nada teremos mais uma boa acumulação na zona do Porto...e pelo que vejo da janela esta bem carregado lá para WSW...


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Voltou a chuva e vento fortissimo


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 18:05)

dj_teko disse:


> Voltou a chuva e vento fortissimo



Por Canidelo, é a mesma coisa!


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 18:08)

]ToRnAdO[;264570 disse:
			
		

> Não consegues tirar nenhuma foto?? deve ser impressionante ver os aviões de lado devido a vento...



Nao foi possivel mas fica aqui uma foto e um video 

Nuvens vindas do mar



[URL=http://img502.imageshack.us/i/16022011439.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Video vento



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JTD45NQS


----------



## SnowMan (16 Fev 2011 às 18:12)

Por aqui de há 5 minutos para cá, chove bem e o vento esse sim tornou-se muito intenso com rajadas FORTÍSSIMAS!


----------



## aikkoset (16 Fev 2011 às 18:29)

Fortissima chuvada com trovoada forte po cá


----------



## boneli (16 Fev 2011 às 18:32)

Aqui por Braga estão 7º e sempre a descer.
Por agora a chuva deu tréguas.


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2011 às 18:36)

Um relâmpago solitário aqui pelo Porto...Chuva pouca e vento abrandou agora também...No entanto, está tudo NEGRO!Estranho!


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 18:40)

Trovao embora acho que é entre as nuvens


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Dia completo...Sim senhor.
Começou logo pela madrugada com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada e prolonga-se até ao momento com aguaceiros fortíssimos sempre acompanhados de vento fortíssimo e a maioria deles polvilhados com uns relâmpagos, trovões e granizo...
Não se pode pedir mais...
estes dias decididamente revigorizam-me...
Por aqui agora há momentos mais um violento aguaceiro e na altura que escrevo mais 2 relâmpagos  bem perto.
The show must go on.
(é aproveitar meus senhores ,que isto daqui a nada prepara-se uma seca prolongada...)


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

Um trovão! 
Será que vem com companhia para a festa? 
O vento e a chuva já chegaram


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

trovao!!!!
6ºc 

isto ta mesmo com um aspecto de neve.. estas nuvens....


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

Troveja  e bem, vem de Oeste...  a temperatura está a descer : 6.7ºc neste momento depois de uma máxima de 12.1 ºc


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

Que trovão  parecia uma bomba!


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

Aspecto do mar, na Foz do Douro, por volta das 17.30.

O ambiente era extremamente cinzento, como nas fotos...


























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Grande trovão! 
E ronca alto.

Brutais fotos, *Veterano!*


----------



## martinus (16 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

O observatório de Braga voltou à vida:

6,6 C. e 987 milibares

http://orion.gualtar.com/

 Esse mar na Foz do Porto até assusta visto de Braga.


----------



## DMartins (16 Fev 2011 às 19:20)

Trovoada.
*6.6º*


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

por Barrô a chuva vai caindo não muito intensa. pontualmente la occorre uma descarga. 
vento forte 
temp de 9.5ºC 
até agora 14.2mm
e uma pressão de 996hPa


----------



## Fi (16 Fev 2011 às 19:33)

Fotos lindíssimas, Veterano! 

Por aqui 8ºC e chuva. Caiu um aguaceiro muito forte, com saraiva, por volta das 18:08. Não demorou mais do que dois minutos no máximo.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Boa tarde,

Dia marcado por diversos aguaceiros moderados, e alguns (poucos) pontualmente fortes, aguaceiros estes quase sempre acompanhados de granizo. Realço o facto de por volta das 13h ter caído bastante granizo durante aproximadamente 5minutos, e acompanhado por dois trovões bem fortes. 

Aproveito igualmente para referir que a madrugada foi marcada por trovoada e aguaceiros fortes (segundo a minha mãe e alguns amigos, dado que eu tenho um sono pesadissímo e nao dei conta de nada )

Continuação a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 19:59)

De momento, caí um novo aguaceiro.
Até agora tenho acumulado *18 mm*


----------



## Fi (16 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

João Soares disse:


> De momento, caí um novo aguaceiro.
> Até agora tenho acumulado *18 mm*




O aguaceiro chegou aqui. Está muito forte, com rajadas de vento à mistura. 
Até ao momento, tenho 22 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 20:24)

Fi disse:


> O aguaceiro chegou aqui. Está muito forte, com rajadas de vento à mistura.
> Até ao momento, tenho 22 mm acumulados.



E agora, cai outro aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Marcos André (16 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

por Barrô voltou a cair um aguaceiro bem forte e consegui ver dias clarões mas muito distantes. e tenho acumulado até agora 16.2mm
e tive uma rajada maxima de 56.9km/h

parece estranho mas o vento quase que parou


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Neste momento chove forte e as rajadas são fortíssimas, já não ouço é um trovão à algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2011 às 21:25)

Boas noites, 

está uma ventania desgraçada... várias rajadas entre 70/78 Km/h e alguns aguaceiros vão caindo neste momento..

Na madrugada de hoje houve de novo uma forte trovoada, pouco depois das 3h da manhã, acompanhada de chuva intensa e granizo.. .

Durante o dia alguns aguaceiros por vezes intensos e um ou outro trovão...destaque também para o vento com rajadas muito fortes, e que derrubaram algumas àrvores...O Jardim do Marquês está um "caos" com vários ramos no chão ...

*Dados actuais:
*
Temp: 8.4 ºc ( mínima *5.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.1 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 44 Km/h ( máximo *91 Km/h* de WSW às 15:02 h)

Pressão:992.1 hpa ( mínimo 989.3 hpa )

Humidade: 80 %

Precipitação acumulada: *21.3 mm*


----------



## unknown (16 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

Boa noite,
Por cá sente-se algumas rajadas e por vezes chuva à mistura.
Rajada máxima nos últimos 30 minutos: 51.8 km/h
Pressão 992 hpa


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

Em Canidelo, chove fraco e o vento sopra moderado e por vezes forte.
Tenho acumulado *20 mm*


----------



## Brigantia (16 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Segundo a TSF grandes problemas com o vento esta noite em Matosinhos. Postes e telhados voaram, enfim...
A zona mais afectada deve ter sido o Bairro dos Pescadores.

Estão a falar na possibilidade de um tornado.


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 22:05)

Mas que vento, fortissimooooo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

Ranking de precipitação e de vento na região Norte:

Precipitação:

Paços de Ferreira:  29,5 mm
Granja, Vila Nova de Gaia: 22mm
Porto (Marquês): 21.3 mm
Canidelo, Vila Nova Gaia : 20 mm
Barrô-Águeda: 16.2mm

Vento:

Porto (Marquês): 91 Km/h
Barrô-Águeda: 56.9km/h
Aveiro: 51.8 km/h


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

e de repente........tudo o vento levou...... nao se ouve nadinha, isto e mesmo de malucos lol


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 23:03)

Por aqui o vento continua muito forte, apesar dos picos serem espaçados.

Na estação do vizinho a 5km daqui registou 137.7km/h

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite

Mas que dia, hein?!
Chuva, aguaceiros e granizo, trovões e relâmpagos, vento forte ou muito forte. Uau!

Pena os acidentes que provocaram vítimas... Mas isso ninguém consegue mudar, Infelizmente.

Por cá o panorama continua pontuado por aguaceiros e algum vento - agora que o vento tem sido do quadrante NO\N é mais calmo; de qualquer forma os valores que tenho são inferiores ao real pelo posicionamento deficitário do anemómetro.

*Tmín: 5,8ºC
Tmáx: 11,1ºC
Precipitação: 41,1 mm
Rajada máxima: 40,7 km\h

Tactual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 5,4ºC
Pressão: 995 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,8 km\h variável*


----------



## pjrc (16 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

Boa noite, 

Qual as perspectivas para a praia-mar desta noite ás 2.00h?
Será que vale a pena perder umas horas de sono e ir ver o espectaculo na foz ou na costa de Gaia?

Cumpts


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Boa Noite!

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Acumulado de *22 mm*


----------



## unknown (16 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

Por cá continuam as rajadas
pressão: 995 hpa
rajada máx últimos 30 minutos: 65,5 Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

pjrc disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Qual as perspectivas para a praia-mar desta noite ás 2.00h?
> *Será que vale a pena perder umas horas de sono* e ir ver o espectaculo na foz ou na costa de Gaia?
> ...



 "Prontos, prontos", vai lá ver o mar! Mas com cuidadinho que ele está bravio. Vê se levas o guarda-chuva, o casaco, as botas e o cachecol!...

Claramente a perspectiva é de mar muito alteroso a tempestuoso, vento forte a muito forte. Parece-me que a melhor zona é na marginal da Foz, no Porto. Isto porque ali há muita luz o que permitirá veres as ondas ainda ao longe.
Mas atenção que há zonas que foram\vão ser interditadas por questões de segurança.
*A segurança sempre em 1º lugar* e depois então apreciar o espectáculo


----------



## jpmartins (16 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

O vento está impressionante, que barulhão, ai estação que nunca mais chegas dessa reparação


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2011 às 00:34)

Fotografia do José Carlos Marques Dias, adicionada por ele na página do facebook do meteoPT.

Arredores de Braga:


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Fev 2011 às 01:11)

Eu só digo uma coisa...Se o que está a cair aqui pelo Porto chega as serras, amanhã ninguém se mexe lá para cima...de Amarante para lá, só de trenó ou de raquetes nos pés! 
E meus amigos, trata de desimpedir a entrada de água dos pluviómetros do IM que dão 0mm de precipitação no Porto e noutros sítios onde está a chover bem...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Fev 2011 às 01:39)

Brigantia disse:


> Segundo a TSF grandes problemas com o vento esta noite em Matosinhos. Postes e telhados voaram, enfim...
> A zona mais afectada deve ter sido o Bairro dos Pescadores.
> 
> Estão a falar na possibilidade de um tornado.



5 ou 6 árvores de grande porte do jardim de baixo da ponte móvel do lado de Leça tombaram ...( relatos de familiares) por volta da 18 horas.
Por aqui, agora , mais um aguaceiro fortíssimo ( 2,6mm em pouco mais de 3 minutos ) e o recorde de vento: no metar de P,Rubras das 1.30 , rajada de 43 KT...
E eu a pensar que a noite ía ser mais calminha...


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2011 às 01:41)

Talvez estejam relacionados.



jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui o vento continua muito forte, apesar dos picos serem espaçados.
> 
> Na estação do vizinho a 5km daqui registou 137.7km/h
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2





> *Aveiro: Mau tempo destrói pavilhão de universidade*
> 
> O vento e a chuva forte que se fazem sentir em Aveiro causaram ontem a destruição parcial de um pavilhão da universidade da região.
> 
> ...


----------



## karkov (17 Fev 2011 às 01:45)

1.30 da manha, na Penha, a 650m estavam 2,5 graus, chuva com uma partículas mais solidas a mistura.... precipitação mais que abundante... imagino a partir dos 800m deve estar a cair grande nevão!!


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Vento de noroeste a arrastar nuvens, alguns claros, e 8,6º.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2011 às 10:52)

Bom Dia! 

Céu nublado e vento moderado.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *4 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos,

O dia de hoje prevê-se mais fraquinho, com céu muito nublado com uns aguaceiros à mistura, mas com menor intensidade que ontem como esperado...
O vento esse continua forte, embora abrigada a minha estação registou 51km/h esta madrugada...a temperatura mantém-se irremediavelmente entre 12,4ºC...tem sido assim nos últimos dias...
A pressão começa a subir e desvenda que o desfecho já estará para breve...
Praticamente a zeros desde as 0h...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Ainda agora tive a ver o satélite e a coisa acalmou mesmo, aguaceiros fracos, não esperem nada mais que isso...
Atenção sim para inicio da noite de sexta e madrugada de sábado em que as acumulações serão em grande...
Depois de um aguaceiro fraco que fez baixar a temperatura quase um grau...agora regressa aos 12,6ºC...


----------



## Trapalhadas (17 Fev 2011 às 12:38)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Céu nublado e vento moderado.
> Acumulado desde às 00h: *4 mm*




João esperava ver um numero superior relativo a esta última noite, pois pelo menos aqui choveu praticamente sem parar desde as 4 até às 5 horas com bastante chuva moderada a forte e granizo pelo meio. Depois de mais uma noite agitada ver apenas 4mm é uma decepção 

Conclusão: tenho mesmo de investir na estação


----------



## aikkoset (17 Fev 2011 às 12:44)

Boa tarde!
por cá continua o vento moderado a forte de noroeste com 13.2 de temp atual.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2011 às 13:25)

Trapalhadas disse:


> João esperava ver um numero superior relativo a esta última noite, pois pelo menos aqui choveu praticamente sem parar desde as 4 até às 5 horas com bastante chuva moderada a forte e granizo pelo meio. Depois de mais uma noite agitada ver apenas 4mm é uma decepção
> 
> Conclusão: tenho mesmo de investir na estação



Ora bolas, e eu que fiquei surpreso pelo valor, porque não contava com nenhuma precipitação. Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que em Canidelo não caiu granizo. 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 13:35)

Belo Aguaceiro que fez descer a temperatura 3ºC...Até aos 10,6ºC...


----------



## Marcos André (17 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

boa tarde 
por Barrô o estado do tempo é semelhante: céu com algumas nuvens, vento moderado de NW, temp. de 13.5ºC, pressão a 1013hPa, HR 54%, precipitação acumulada de 11.2mm.
de registar que foi na madrugada que o vento foi mais forte. a minha estação registou uma rajada max de 57.6km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 16:07)

Marcos André disse:


> boa tarde
> por Barrô o estado do tempo é semelhante: céu com algumas nuvens, vento moderado de NW, temp. de 13.5ºC, pressão a 1013hPa, HR 54%, precipitação acumulada de 11.2mm.
> de registar que foi na madrugada que o vento foi mais forte. a minha estação registou uma rajada max de 57.6km/h



Apenas esse valor de Humidade Relativa?
Aqui continua a mesma toada, com aguaceiros e vento moderado de NW...pelo satélite vê-se que temos pequenas células no pós-frontal e a entrarem sucessivamente e que vão rendendo alguma coisa...


----------



## Marcos André (17 Fev 2011 às 16:15)

MarioCabral disse:


> Apenas esse valor de Humidade Relativa?
> Aqui continua a mesma toada, com aguaceiros e vento moderado de NW...pelo satélite vê-se que temos pequenas células no pós-frontal e a entrarem sucessivamente e que vão rendendo alguma coisa...



é um valor baixo mas não totalmente ireal. a estação da U.Aveiro regista 61%.

esquecime de referir um pormenor, o rio Cértima já está em leito de cheia.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 16:30)

Marcos André disse:


> é um valor baixo mas não totalmente ireal. a estação da U.Aveiro regista 61%.
> 
> esquecime de referir um pormenor, o rio Cértima já está em leito de cheia.



Não estou a por em causa a veracidade dos dados, por exemplo mais a sul perto de Cantanhede a humidade relativa marca 56%...


----------



## Marcos André (17 Fev 2011 às 16:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não estou a por em causa a veracidade dos dados, por exemplo mais a sul perto de Cantanhede a humidade relativa marca 56%...


 a forma como escrevi deu a entender isso, mas não era minha intenção.


agora o valor da HR está mais elevado: 60%


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2011 às 16:49)

Aguaceiros fracos pelo Porto Litoral, com 11,2º.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde!

Cai uma leve e fina morrinha, que se prolonga à mais de 1h.
Às 13h50, quando estava ao telefone com a minha irmã, ouvia-se chuva muito forte (do qual ela me confirmou) na ponte de Arrábida, entretanto os automóveis tiveram que parar até que o aguaceiro passasse. 

Levo *6 mm*.


----------



## aikkoset (17 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

Boas a todos!
Bem por cá 9.8ºc temperatura, aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco de momento


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Boa noite

Dia de aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados. Tempo fresco mas ainda assim não muito.
O vento, inicialmente moderado a forte, está agora fraco de N.

*Tactual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 7,4ºC
Pressão: 1014,7 hPa
Precipitação acumulada: 22,1 mm*

*Acumulado precipitação dos últimos 5 dias: 143,9 mm*
Dia 13 - 25,3 mm
Dia 14 - 32,4 mm
Dia 15 - 23,0 mm
Dia 16 - 41,1 mm
Dia 17 - 22,1 mm
*Total acumulado fevereiro: 157,6 mm*
A precipitação nestes últimos 5 dias foi bastante consistente - amanhã poderá ser mais um dia pluvioso...


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Por aqui calmo
Chuva acumulada de hoje  14,1mm


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2011 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

dia de aguaceiros, um deles bastante forte durante a tarde!

*Actual
*
temp:8.6 ºc ( mínima *6.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.2 ºc *)

Vento: WSW :6 Km/h ( máximo *79 Km/h* de WNW à 01:25 h )

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *9.4 mm*


----------



## aikkoset (17 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite!
Depois da calmia nos aguaceiros e vento, começa a formar-se o nevoeiro por cá no vale do Douro


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2011 às 12:37)

Bom dia a todos,

Começou novamente a chover, embora timidamente...o grosso estará reservado mais para logo!
Logo tenho uma actuação na Trofa, espera-se que a viagem seja tranquila...
Temperatura actual nos 12,6ºC, humidade relativa bem alta já, 86%...pressão ainda em subida...1013,1hPa...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 13:16)

Bom dia

Hoje é dia de festa a estação já veio da reparação, já estão os dados online.
Que saudades tinha de dizer:

Temperatura actual: 14.6ºC
Vento na casa dos 10km/h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Fev 2011 às 14:12)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/eumetsatcolor.jpg/

Interessante o que está próximo da nossa costa!!!  Acho que o show vai começar em breve!!! Preparem os contadores porque vai render os bons (últimos) mm na zona do Minho e Douro Litoral antes da pasmaceira que se vai instalar na próxima Segunda-Feira com o regresso do bom tempo.


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2011 às 15:41)

Boas Tardes!

Por Canidelo, chove fraco.
Até agora, somente *1 mm* acumulado, mas mais virão.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 16:37)

Boa tarde

Chove de forma continua já à algum tempo, sem grande intensidade, que rendeu até ao momento 1.5mm.

Rajada max.32.0km/h


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Chove de forma continua já à algum tempo, sem grande intensidade, que rendeu até ao momento 1.5mm.
> 
> Rajada max.32.0km/h



Em Canidelo, passasse a mesma coisa.
Entretanto, o acumulado é de *5 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/eumetsatcolor.jpg/
> 
> Interessante o que está próximo da nossa costa!!!  *Acho que o show vai começar em breve!!!* Preparem os contadores porque vai render os bons (últimos) mm na zona do Minho e Douro Litoral antes da pasmaceira que se vai instalar na próxima Segunda-Feira com o regresso do bom tempo.



Boa noite

Por cá não se passou nada de especial; o potencial parecia estar ali naquele núcleo mas pode ter sido "fogo de vista". Talvez ainda venha alguma coisa mais logo mas por agora apenas chuva fraca contínua. O vento segue fraco até ao momento.

*Tactual: 11,5ºC
Ponto condensação: 11,5ºC
Hr: 100%
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Precipitação acumulada: 7,5 mm
vento médio actual: 6,8 km\h de SSO*


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 19:34)

10.3 mm acumulados hoje
agora chuva fraca


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Está a chover forte puxada a vento neste momento! 
Acumulado de *10 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (18 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

Chuva moderada quase ininterrupta desde a madrugada de ontem.

Não houveram vendavais nem grandes chuvadas por isso é dessa precipitação que as terras gostam. Que aproveitem bem pois o restode Fevereiro irá ser para o seco.


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

16 mm
chove moderado a forte


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

Por aqui total acumulado de hoje 14.1mm, com 6.1mm na ultima hora


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Aparentemente o grosso da precipitação ainda vem no mar. Esta frente, que segue no sentido SO-NE, poderá trazer-nos precipitação moderada a forte, constante, por umas boas horas aqui ao NO.
Isto se mantiver este trajecto...










Já andam os "velhos do Restelo" a alertar para o fim do mundo - o nosso amigo ANTICICLONE virá na próxima semana e durante uns bons dias. Por nós até pode vir para aliviar um pouco - o sol é sempre bem vindo (assim como a chuva!)

Neste momento chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco de S - é uma chuva quase "molha-tolos" mas puxada a vento...

*Tmín: 6,1ºC
Tmáx: 11,9ºC (Tactual)
Precipitação acumulada: 12,5 mm

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Ponto condensação: 11,9ºC
Hr: 100%
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio actual: 14,4 km\h de S*

Actualização (22.15h): *precipitação acumulada - 18,0 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Sei que é offtopic, mas alguém me sabe dizer locais de turismo adequados ao tempo que fará amanhã em Viana do Castelo, e que não fique longe da cidade. 

Respondam por MP. Obrigado.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Chove continuamente de forma moderada, já à muito tempo. Pela imagem de satélite a precipitação mais intensa ainda está para vir. A noite promete ser chuvosa, com precipitação continua para várias horas.

Tactual 12.9ºC
Precipitação: 12.4mm


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

20.7 mm
continua a chuva moderada non stop


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Como já disse o nosso amigo Aristocrata, melhor parte poderá estar ainda para vir.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Tambem bons Acumulados nas Emas do Litoral Norte do _IM_ das 21h às 22h

*Viana Do Castelo* *13,2mm*
*Porto/Aeroporto* *5,4mm*
*Ponte de Lima* *4,7mm*
*Cabril* *4,0mm*


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

incrivel viana do castelo com 13.2mm na ultima hora


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

por aqui chove intensamente neste momento, *16.0 mm* acumulados. 

*Actual
*
temp: 11.6ºc ( máxima do dia ) ( mínima *6.7 ºc* )

Vento SSW :28 Km/h ( máximo 51 Km/h de S  às 19:00 h)

Pressão:1012.2 hpa

Humidade: 95 %


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

Boa Noite!

Continua a chover, e o acumulado já vai nos *16 mm* e o _grosso_ está à porta.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

Boas acumulações esperadas nas próximas 2 a 3 horas nas zonas acima do conjunto montanhoso Serra de Sintra-Serra da Estrela. A zona mais central parece interessante...

Esta noite vão andar todos a vigiar o "*PENICO*"

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Ponto condensação: 12,1ºC
Hr: 100%
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio actual: 12,6 km\h de S
Precipitação acumulada: 25,4 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

A chuva continua 14.5mm
Os terrenos já não absorvem a água.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 23:45)

Chove forte, impressionante.


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2011 às 23:46)

Continua a chuva, *18 mm* acumulados, e pelo satélite não ficará por aqui...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

jpmartins disse:


> *Os terrenos já não absorvem a água*.



Isso é um bom sinal porque assim estão saturados. E com isso podemos dizer que o cenário de seca e de falta de água não será uma realidade pelo menos até ao verão.
Mas precisamos de mais 2 ou 3 Invernos assim para repor os lençóis freáticos. A camada superficial da terra está agora saturada, mas as camadas mais profundas estão ainda a precisar de mais anos hidrológicos húmidos. Só assim para prevenir os anos mais secos que futuramente virão.
Este é o ciclo da água: anos mais húmidos contrabalançam anos mais secos. Sem isso o panorama seria muito mau para todos. Ainda que por vezes possam vir chuvas diluvianas elas serão sempre necessárias...

Permanece a chuva, agora moderada, com algum vento constante a "puxá-la".

Estas noites soam-me a magia: chuva contínua a bater na janela, água a escorrer pelo telhado...o melhor indutor de sono que se pode ter! E a fazer-me lembrar a minha infância e aqueles Invernos com dias e dias a fio com este panorama.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Fev 2011 às 23:54)

Precipitaçoes Maximas na ultima hora (22h às 23h) nas Emas do *IM*

*Cabril* *6,3mm*
*Ponte De Lima* *5,6mm*
*Braga* *4,0mm*
*Cabeceiras De Basto* *3,7mm*


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Acabei o dia 19.Fevereiro com *19 mm*. 
Este mês levo acumulado *124 mm*.
Desde Out à Fev todos os meses tiveram precipitações superiores à 100 mm.



Continua a chover e o vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

Por cá 17.7mm


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

Termina mais um dia mas não a precipitação.
Chuva moderada e contínua...

*Precipitação total dia 18: 29,6 mm*
É o 6º dia consecutivo com mais de 20 mm de precipitação.
Apesar de tudo, mesmo faltando 10 dias para o final do mês, penso que ficará abaixo da média este mês. Chegar aos 200 mm é possível mas mais que isso é difícil já que as perspectivas são de tempo seco a partir de 3ª feira.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

Novo dia e continuo a acumular...

*Precipitação desde as 0h: 6,4 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (19 Fev 2011 às 00:56)

por Barrô cai uma morrinha que não estava à espera, porque Aveiro está com aviso amarelo de chuva.no entanto hoje ja acumulei 2.5mm.
Ontem o valor ficou-se pelos 11.0mm
Vento fraco
e temperatura de 13ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Fev 2011 às 00:57)

Cairam 11mm na Ema do Porto/Aeroporto das 23 às 24h So estao disponiveis as capitais de distrito nesta actualizacao


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 01:11)

*Precipitação desde as 0h: 10,5 mm*

Chuva moderada e vento calmo

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 11,4ºC
Pressão: 1014,7 hPa*


----------



## boneli (19 Fev 2011 às 01:55)

Boa noite

Não tenho pluviométrico em casa, mas chove seguido, pelo menos desde as 8 horas da noite.
A temperatura é de 12º e já agora podia cair a noite toda...é tão bom ouvi-la a cair na cama.

Uma boa noite a todos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Fev 2011 às 01:58)

A comecar o novo dia destacam-se entre a 00h e as 01h as seguintes Emas

*Cabeceiras De Basto* *5,7mm*
*Cabril* *4,3mm*
*Porto/Aeroporto* *3,6mm*
*Arouca* *3,6mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 02:06)

*Precipitação desde as 0h: 14,7 mm*

Agora aqui no litoral norte a situação começa a acalmar. No Minho já passou o grosso da mancha nebulosa e aqui no Douro Litoral começa agora a desanuviar...
Poderemos ainda ter aguaceiros mas, olhando para o satélite e radar, as probabilidades serão pequenas de algo mais que aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Até amanhã


----------



## aikkoset (19 Fev 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia a todos
Depois de uma noite de chuva, o dia amanheceu com o ceu limpo temp. actual 11.2 e a subir!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 13.2ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.1mm
Temp. min. 11.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2011 às 11:46)

Bom Dia! 

Noite chuvosa, as primeiras horas, com um acumulado de *15 mm*.
Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 11:49)

Bom dia

O sol hoje vai brilhando por entre nuvens. O vento é fraco.
Das 0h até às 2h choveu bastante mas depois finalmente acalmou. Agora os cúmulos que vamos tendo por aqui dificilmente deixarão mais precipitação.
Amanhã já teremos de novo precipitação pela chegada de nova frente - a depressão que está a NO da península até é bem "bonita"
Já será menos activa do que a que passou aqui entre ontem e hoje.

*Precipitação acumulada* desde as 0h: *16,8 mm*

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Ponto condensação: 8,2ºC
Hr: 47%
Pressão: 1016,7 hPa
Vento médio actual: 6,1 km\h de S*


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2011 às 16:39)

Boa tarde a todos,

Ontem de madrugada no caminho da Trofa para o Porto pela 1h da manhã estava infernal...viagem bem devagar...
A precipitação deste episódio de ontem e madrugada de hoje rendeu 33,9mm...este mês já levo um total de 178,8mm...
Hoje está um óptimo dia de Sol, máxima de 16,7ºC...Actuais 14,5ºC, humidade nos 79%...vento muito fraco de NW...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2011 às 01:02)

Isto anda tudo muito calmo 
A noite a ser marcada pelo nevoeiro.
Tactual:11.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2011 às 01:04)

Boa Noite!

Havia nevoeiro na praia das 20h até às 00h, sensivelmente. Entretanto, esse já se dissipou.
Cá em cima, não houve nevoeiro, está tudo molhado devido à forte _orvalhada_ que caí neste momento.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2011 às 02:32)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Havia nevoeiro na praia das 20h até às 00h, sensivelmente. Entretanto, esse já se dissipou.
> Cá em cima, não houve nevoeiro, está tudo molhado devido à forte _orvalhada_ que caí neste momento.



a quem o dizes
parece que choveu morrinha
esta tudo molhado do orvalho


----------



## PauloSR (20 Fev 2011 às 11:32)

Bom dia. Chuva moderada e trovoada fortíssima


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2011 às 11:45)

Confirmo precisamente isso ThaZouk
Aguaceiro moderado a forte, de curta duração e que me deixou 3,3 mm de precipitação em poucos minutos. Vento fraco.
A trovoada é agora bem audível mas espaçada.

Um bom dia!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 11:45)




----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2011 às 11:46)

Bom Dia!

Pelas 03h, caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo. 

Agora, chove moderadamente e trovoa 
O acumulado ate ao momento e de *7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2011 às 12:22)

Bons dias, 

Grande trovoada que passou mesmo aqui por cima há momentos, chuva muito grossa e forte, dois trovões fortíssimos mesmo aqui por cima e outros  mais ao longe...

Acumulado de hoje até ao momento *10.0 mm* ( antes da trovoada tinha 1.3 mm ) ( ontem acumulei *10.9 mm* )

*Actual:
*
temp: 11.2 ºc ( mínima *8.9 ºc* ) 

Vento W: 28 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

De momento não chove.


----------



## tassbenhe (20 Fev 2011 às 12:30)

*Paços de Ferreira*

Tou em Paços de Ferreira. Trovoada enorme mesmo. a pelo menos 15 min que estão raio e raios enormes. tenho pena de n ter aqui a minha maquina. tá mesmo fantástico. uns atrás dos outros e cada vez mais fortes. desde as 12:00 que começou a trovejar e desde então praticamente não choveu. tenho visto no imapwheather e alguns trovoes são mm aqui na minha freguesia. fantástico é a palavra que + me ocorre pra descrever isto. abr


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Fev 2011 às 12:35)

Parece que guardado estava o bocado de um último estertor , antes
da imensa e profícua estabilidade que aí vem até onde a vista alcança.
Três trovões quase em cima e uns pouquinhos lá mais ao longe.
Enfim; este ciclo de tempo instável despede-se assim, com pompa e circunstância.


----------



## vegastar (20 Fev 2011 às 12:36)

Muita trovoada e desde as 11:00 já caíram 19,2mm!


----------



## tassbenhe (20 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

*Paços de ferreira*

Aqui ainda se ouve a trovoada mas agora está a chover sem parar e muito forte desde á 10 min.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 12:51)

Que grande festa que para ai vai, aproveitem bem, pois será o ultimo dia.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Fev 2011 às 12:53)

Belíssimo festival electrico  Chuva moderada sempre a acompanhar. 

Por agora, tudo calmo. Nada de chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

Mas que festa...bem bom!
Não esperava tanta fartura em apenas 1.30h de precipitação.
A trovoada andou aqui na zona ou muito perto, foram muitos trovões os que ouvi.
O vento moderado por períodos.
Agora começa a acalmar. Parece-me, pelas imagens de satélite que a zona mais atingida terá sido a faixa Póvoa de Varzim\Vila do Conde e depois para o interior desde Famalicão a santo Tirso. não sei é se haverá alguém para o comprovar.

*Precipitação acumulada desde as 11h: 17,9 mm*


----------



## João Soares (20 Fev 2011 às 13:25)

Em Canidelo, o acumulado final e de *12 mm*.

Desde Domingo passado (13.Fev) que acumulei *127 mm*


----------



## gaviaoreal (20 Fev 2011 às 14:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mas que festa...bem bom!
> Não esperava tanta fartura em apenas 1.30h de precipitação.
> A trovoada andou aqui na zona ou muito perto, foram muitos trovões os que ouvi.
> O vento moderado por períodos.
> ...



Olá

Realmente assim foi. Desde cerca das 11 horas até perto das 13 horas ocorreram fortes aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoado e de algum vento. Foram caracterizados pela forma contínua e persistente e pela abundância da precipitação. 
Um reparo, no site do Instituto de Meteorologia não há registo de descargas eléctricas, enquanto que no da AEMET verifica-se que as trovoadas ocorreram de forma continuada e com um deslocamento para Este, sensivelmente.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

A noite rendeu uma belo aguaceiro por volta das 3h da manhã e depois tivemos ainda uma manhã animada por aqui, com uma bela trovoada e mais alguns aguaceiros moderados...o acumulado não foi muito, apenas 7,0mm...mesmo assim para já levo 185,8mm neste mês...

Agora o sol vai por vezes espreitando entre as nuvens, a temperatura por estes dias tem-se mantido sempre alta...quase sempre acima da dezena, actuais 15,8ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

gaviaoreal disse:


> Olá
> 
> Realmente assim foi. Desde cerca das 11 horas até perto das 13 horas ocorreram fortes aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoado e de algum vento. Foram caracterizados pela forma contínua e persistente e pela abundância da precipitação.
> Um reparo, no site do Instituto de Meteorologia não há registo de descargas eléctricas, enquanto que no da AEMET verifica-se que as trovoadas ocorreram de forma continuada e com um deslocamento para Este, sensivelmente.



Ainda bem que confirmas Pela deslocação daquela massa nebulosa parecia-me que essas zonas seriam atingidas em cheio. Também aqui e, parece-me, que ao longo de uma faixa iniciada nessa zona litoral no sentido este terão outros concelhos do Vale do Ave e Baixo Tâmega sido atingidos.
Muitos trovões eu ouvi, poucos avistei pois nem sempre estive a olhar para o exterior.
Entretanto mais 1 aguaceiro e atingi os *19 mm de precipitação*.
De notar o vento que há pouco era moderado com rajadas.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

igualmente o mesmo
ás 11:30 tive trovoada mesmo aqui em cima mas que grandes e valentes trovoes 
foi uma surpresa que não tava á espera acompanhado por chuva forte e vento forte


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2011 às 16:27)

Começa novamente a chover...com vento à mistura...

Edit: Foi um pequeno aguaceiro que rendeu apenas 0,5mm...


----------



## PauloSR (20 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Boas!!! 

A tarde foi marcada por aguaceiros, alguns deles bem fortes. De momento, não cai nenhuma pinga. Mas que Domingo surpreendente! 

Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Fev 2011 às 18:47)

Por aqui total do dia 5,7mm


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi quase calmo, digo quase porque o vento soprou forte, quebrando a monotonia. 

Rajada max. 61.9km/h
T.max. 16.6ºC

Tactual: 11.9ºC


----------



## aikkoset (21 Fev 2011 às 09:56)

Bom dia a todos
Por cá começa a chover fraco, temp actual 10ºC.


----------



## aikkoset (21 Fev 2011 às 16:38)

Bem continuando!
  Depois de uma manhã de trabalho mais a norte (Paredes) o tempo têm entrecalado entre céu muito nublado a chuva fraca "murrinha" Tactual13.2ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, dia de morrinha e temperaturas amenas, na casa dos 15ºC...


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Tarde de morrinha constante intervalados por largos minutos de chuva moderada.

De referir que a +-420m de altitude, local onde passo os dias, o nevoeiro cerrado permanece desde ontem à noite.

Dia típico de inverno, daqueles onde o relevo crescente obriga a nebulosidade carregada de humidade vinda do atlântico a descarregar o que tem.

São dias desses que separam o Noroeste do resto da península a nível climático...

Já Orlando Ribeiro dizia que o Minho era a primeira região de clima, paisagem e modo de vida Atlântico da Europa!


----------



## vinc7e (21 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
por cá, 12.5ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Não tenho muito mais a dizer do que isto: chuva constante, fraca (eventualmente moderada por períodos curtos) e vento fraco variável.
De notar a pressão elevada que já se faz notar.

*Tmín: 8,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC
Precipitação: 5,3 mm

Tactual. 12,2ºC
Hr: 100%
Ponto condensação: 12,2ºC
Pressão: 1028 hPa
Vento médio actual: 6,5 km\h*

Venham agora uns dias de sol


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Boas noites, 

por aqui também vai caíndo alguma chuva fraca, *0.3 mm* acumulados.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.9 ºc ( mínima *10.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.5 ºc* )

Vento: WNW 16Km/h

Pressão: 1026.8 hpa

Humidade: 97 %


----------



## Marcos André (21 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

Por Barrô o céu está nublado com tendencia para limpar
vento nulo
e com 4.5mm acumulados desde as 00horas


O mês de fevereiro já leva 110.7mm acumulados


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens baixas a deixar uma morrinha que se entranha.

  Custa a chegar o sol a sério...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Fev 2011 às 09:43)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia... chove... nem é morrinha, é mesmo chuva certinha com cerca de 13ºC...

EDIT: Afinal já parou...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

O final do dia de ontem e a madrugada de hoje ainda morrinhou bastante, mas o acumulado foi nulo...
A tarde de hoje já Primaveril e bastante agradável, céu limpo e temperatura amena, actuais 14,5ºC, humidade ainda nos 75%...a pressão essa esta em valores que não tínhamos faz algum tempo...1023,0hPa...

De referir que a mínima esta madrugada apenas se situou nos 12,4ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite

Dia com algum sol, vento fraco.

Tactual:11.5ºC

Tmax.16.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2011 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

manhã fresca, céu com nuvens altas e zonas com algum nevoeiro..mínima *5.7 ºc *

Actual:

temp: 5.9 ºc 

Vento NNE : 4 Km/h

Pressão:1025.0 hpa

Humidade: 93 %


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia. Bastante nevoeiro em algumas zonas, sol nas restantes, vento fraco e 8,3º.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, céu pouco nublado, com temperatura nos 11.5ºC e mínima na casa dos 8ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã com nevoeiro, por vezes muito denso.
Neste momento algumas zonas com nevoeiro em zonas mais altas, mas que tende a desaparecer. Céu apresenta nebulosidade alta.
Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC

Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 54%
Pressão: 1027 hPa*


----------



## 1337 (23 Fev 2011 às 12:20)

bom dia
manha com algumas nuvens mas agora com o sol a brilhar

so para relembrar faz precisamente 1 ano


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 21:15)

Boa noite

Esta frase vai pegar de estaca nos próximos dias: "Mais um excelente dia de sol!"
Sabe bem cheirar a primavera. Sabendo que não será permanente esta situação temos de a aproveitar depois de bastantes dias de tempo fresco e húmido.
Mas por mim que venham 15 dias de bom tempo e depois mais alguma chuva intervalada por sol e eventualmente algum frio. Ou seja, que venha tempo normal para a época

Agora sente-se a humidade nocturna num céu limpo e com vento calmo.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,3ºC

Tactual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 5ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa*



1337 disse:


> so para relembrar faz precisamente 1 ano


Granizada das boas!  O céu a cair nas nossas cabeças...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Boa noite

O Sol dominou o dia, acompanhado por vezes por alguma nebulosidade alta.

Tmax. 16.5ºC
Tmin. 6.5ºC

TActual:1.4ºC


----------



## vinc7e (23 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

Boa noite,
Por cá registo *8.8ºC* e céu limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

Neste momento começa a neblina a pairar e aparentemente começa a formação de bancos de nevoeiro.

*Tactual: 4,9ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 4,3ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa*

Até amanhã


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2011 às 00:48)

Boa noite,

Dia marcado por muito sol e céu limpo, e assim será nos próximos dias.
A noite de hoje será com neblina em algumas zonas, a humidade embora esteja tempo seco está elevada, actuais 88%...a temperatura mantém-se relativamente elevada para a época do ano...8,8ºC...
É tempo para aproveitar o sol...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2011 às 08:00)

Bons dias, 

manhã fresca com nevoeiro cerrado!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 4.9º c ( mínima *4.7 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 4Km/j

Pressão:1025.8 hpa

Humidade: 95 %


----------



## aikkoset (24 Fev 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia
Por cá 5.2º de min. e 6.4º actual, o vento fraco de leste fez com que o nevoeiro levantasse!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se limpo (apenas nebulosidade alta muito a norte) e ainda alguma neblina matinal. Vento fraco - o anemómetro encontra-se em manutenção; há que tentar secar a humidade entranhada 

*Tmín: 2,1ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 49%
Pressão: 1030 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2011 às 13:46)

Boa Tarde!

Depois de alguns dias de ausências, eis que estou de volta, e comigo também voltou o sol e o _calor_.
Manhãs (ontem e hoje) de nevoeiro cerrado, muita humidade no ar, e até esteve frio de manhãzinha.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Fev 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde a todos
Por aqui o Rei Sol brilha, não fosse o meu dia de aniversário
Temp actual 20.1ºC
Brindo a todos deste forum pelo bom trabalho desenvolbido


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 14:17)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Por aqui o Rei Sol brilha, não fosse o meu dia de aniversário
> Temp actual 20.1ºC
> Brindo a todos deste forum pelo bom trabalho desenvolbido



Sinceros parabéns aikkoset! Um dia primaveril em pleno Fevereiro de facto, um pouco por todo o Portugal Continental


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

aikkoset disse:


> Por aqui o Rei Sol brilha, não fosse o meu dia de aniversário




Parabéns aikkoset!
Brindemos então...
-----------------------

Nada de novo a relatar, para além de que a temperatura máxima subiu um pouco em relação a ontem.
Já se nota o orvalho nocturno na relva e nos carros.
Vento calmo.

*Tmín: 2,1ºC
Tmáx: 16,6ºC

Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 80%
Ponto condensação: 6,9ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

Dia primaveril, com a temperatura a ultrapassar os 20º, muito sol e vento fraco de leste.

   Aproveitemos, a mudança está para breve, sobretudo em termos de frio.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

Boas noites, 

depois da manhã fresca, com mínima de *4.7ºc*,a tarde foi solarenga, com temperatura agradável, máxima *17.2 ºc* ( amplitude térmica de *12.5ºc* )

Neste momento

temp: 11.7 ºc 

Vento: NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.8 hpa

Humidade: 84 %


----------



## Marcos André (24 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Dia de Primavera com muito sol. de manha o vale do Cértima estava cheinho de nevoeiro.
temp actual 10ºC
Tempmax:21.5ºC
Tempmin: 5ºC


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2011 às 09:23)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã radiosa, com um pouco de bruma e 9,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2011 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de Sol bem "escaldante", a temperatura ainda continua a sua escalada...actuais 18,1ºC em pleno Fevereiro
A mínima continua elevada, principalmente aqui mais perto do mar, ficou-se nos 7,8ºC...
Notam-se no céu alguns cirrus...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2011 às 03:20)

Continua a pasmaceira...
Continua o deserto de acontecimentos ...
Agora, aqui , nevoeiro cerrado, mas o nordeste que aí vem
depressa dissipará esta particularidade.
Andamos tantos meses à espera de Fevereiro  e depois, 
ele torce o nariz e faz-se  assim, tranquilo, estável...
Oportunidades perdidas...
Nevoeiro com 8º e mais anticiclone até onde a vista alcança...


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2011 às 11:12)

Bom dia. Ambiente calmo pelo Porto, algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco.

  Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2011 às 23:21)

Boa noite

Por cá, como ontem por esta hora, temos nevoeiro, por vezes bem denso.
Sem vento de momento.
O dia foi de sol, com a presença de nebulosidade alta.

Ontem, 6ª feira, desloquei-me até à beira-mar pela tarde...estava nortada moderada, bem fresca por sinal e a pedir um casaco quente, em grande contraste com as zonas mais interiores que pediam até roupa mais primaveril - a sensação era até de algum calor. Não contava mesmo com tal diferença, parecia quase um dia de verão junto ao mar com um vento  que tudo arrefecia...

*Dia 25*
*Tmín: 4,2ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC*

*Dia 26*
*Tmín: 6,8ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto condensação: 8ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## aikkoset (27 Fev 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia!
Por aqui céu limpo com algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas.
temp min. foi de 6.4ºC actual 9.6 a subir


----------



## 1337 (27 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

boa tarde
dia de sol no momento 15.5ºC
referencia é o vento moderado a forte


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2011 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde!

Céu  pouco nublado e vento moderado de N.
Bem, irei aproveitar esta tarde morna para um passeio marítimo, e tentar descobrir mais sobre o incidente de ontem.


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

*Gaia: quatro pessoas caem à água*




> Em actualização
> 
> Quatro pessoas que estavam este sábado* numa praia em Canidelo, Gaia, a bordo de duas motos de água, foram surpreendidas pela força da natureza e caíram ao mar.
> 
> ...



* Domingo

Assisti a isto quando andei a passear por lá. O miúdo foi o primeiro a ser resgatado, o segundo senhor boiou até a costa, enquanto o terceiro foi arrastado pelo mar até as rochas, onde se encontrava a rapariga (o 4º elemento). 
Foi preciso vir um helicóptero resgatar os dois últimos  que lutavam com todas as forças contra a força das ondas. A rapariga nadou até à mota de água, do qual ficou ali, enquanto o senhor estava a ser resgatado. Vieram duas vagas e empurraram a mota mais a rapariga para o meio das rochas, quando veio o helicóptero, a rapariga não ficou bem presa ao salvador e caiu novamente a água, seguidamente o salvador foi novamente resgata-la mas veio outra vaga e os dois foram empurrados contras as rochas, ficando a rapariga inanimada. Finalmente, conseguiram resgata-la da água e foram de imediato para o hospital. 

Quando houver mais notícias direi...


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

*Equipas de busca em Lavadores salvam quatro pessoas que caíram ao mar*



> (Em actualização) - Quatro pessoas que andavam, este domingo à tarde, de mota de água na Praia de Lavadores, Canidelo, em Vila Nova de Gaia, na zona onde sábado desapareceram dois rapazes, caíram ao mar e foram resgatadas pelas equipas de busca que estão no local.
> 
> 
> Equipas de busca em Lavadores salvam quatro pessoas que caíram ao mar
> ...



JN


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Mais um infortúnio a juntar a muitos outros.
Sorte, azar, inconsciência, imprudência. Vários factores contribuem para estas situações que são lamentáveis.

------------------------------

De resto, se ontem o que se relatava era o nevoeiro e a humidade elevada, hoje é o vento a marcar o dia, não pela sua intensidade mas pelo facto de aumentar consideravelmente a sensação de frio, coisa a que esta semana não estávamos habituados 
O céu esteve limpo, embora para sueste houvessem nuvens médias, isto ao final da manhã.

*Tmín: 5,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC

Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 46%
Ponto condensação: -1ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Boas noites, 

por aqui um dia de céu completamente limpo, temperatura agradável durante a tarde, embora já com tendência a descer a máxima, algum vento moderado de Norte também arrefeceu o ambiente.

*Actual
*
temp: 9.9 ºc ( mínima *8.2ºc* ) ( máxima *14.2 ºc* )

Vento NNE 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.8 hpa

Humidade: 49 %


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Dia de sol, mas no entanto o vento moderado tornava a ida à rua um pouco desagradável, com a rajada max. a chegar aos 50.0km/h.

Tmax. 16.8ºC
Tmin. 9.9ºC

Tactual: 11.5ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2011 às 04:13)

À espera de melhores dias , 
à espera do que há-de vir, 
céus limpos , visibilidades a perder de vista, 
ventos  fracos,  sete amenos graus, a esta hora,
e que este filme passe depressa...


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Mais fresca esta manhã, com 6,8º em Rio Tinto, algumas nuvens altas a norte e vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (28 Fev 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia!
Esta noite foi bem mais fria que a anterior , temp. min 1.8ºC chegou a formar uma fina camada de geada. Temp actual 4.1ºC com céu pouco nublado


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias (menos nublado a sul). O sol esconde-se frequentemente e a sensação térmica de frio é potenciada pelo vento moderado de NE que se faz sentir a esta hora.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC

Tactual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 42%
Ponto condensação: 2ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Norte.
Temperatura Actual: *13.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade média, algum vento de N.

Neste momento noite a ficar bastante fresca, com o vento a ajudar...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.8ºc ( ´mínima *5.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.9 ºc* )

Vento: NNE: 19 Km/h

Pressão:1026.3 hpa

Humidade: 51 %


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Boa noite

Com o passar das horas a nebulosidade média foi sendo substituída pelos cirros. Agora o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento é fraco mas constante de N\NE. Eu diria que até está uma agradável noite, nem que para isso se coloque um casaco mais forradinho. Apesar do vento nem é uma noite muito má...

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,7ºC


Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 48%
Ponto condensação: -4,2ºC
Pressão: 1028,0 hPa*

Ainda teremos esta semana seca - talvez no início da próxima regresse alguma precipitação, embora a situação não esteja ainda bem definida.


----------

